# The Ebola Thread (we're all gonna die)



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 30, 2014)

> The Centers for Disease Control sign is seen at its main facility in Atlanta, Georgia.
> The United States has its first confirmed case of the Ebola virus, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said on Tuesday, marking the first domestic appearance of the deadly virus that has ravaged swaths of continental Africa.
> 
> Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital of Dallas officials said in a statement earlier Monday that an unnamed patient was being tested for Ebola and had been placed in "strict isolation" due to the patient's symptoms and recent travel history.
> ...


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes. Kill off Texas and then proceed to Florida. Then go back to Africa.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2014)

CDC in Atlanta?   Deadly virus?

It's over, the Walking Dead are among us.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Toroxus (Sep 30, 2014)

Why should I care about a disease that can't spread easily in developed nations, where influenza has killed more people?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ySJ1Z5o8y5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suit (Sep 30, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Why should I care about a disease that can't spread easily in developed nations, where influenza has killed more people?



I sure as hell hope you're right in not worrying. I don't want to be one of the "no great losses" in this stand.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 30, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Why should I care about a disease that can't spread easily in developed nations, where influenza has killed more people?



I'm sorry mr. I am from a first world country but I'm fucked .


----------



## Easley (Sep 30, 2014)

Game over man, game over!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsx2vdn7gpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## capriixuda (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> [YOUTUBE]ySJ1Z5o8y5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juda (Sep 30, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Why should I care about a disease that can't spread easily in developed nations, where influenza has killed more people?



I really hope your right


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 30, 2014)

INFECT ME
THEN SEND ME TO INDIA

I want to make the world burn

the world is too populated
its time to shake things up 

or even better
let the US military get and reproduce this into sleeper agents and use bio terrorism to wipe out our enemies D


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2014)

Im ready.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 30, 2014)

LINK
Let us help the world control its population


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 30, 2014)

Africa is getting to be a real pain the ass.


----------



## Toroxus (Sep 30, 2014)

The deadly strain of Ebola can only be spread through bodily fluid transmission, like blood to blood, or urine to blood. In Africa, it's fecal matter in your untreated drinking water. These modes of transportation don't exist in developed nations. The other strain of Ebola is air-borne, and akin to influenza, it's not lethal to healthy humans.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 30, 2014)

Its very unlikely that it would spread here like it has in Africa for a couple reasons.

First its not airborne, it requires direct physical contact with infected fluids to be transmitted, so that makes it easier to contain.

Second ebola is not native to the climate in the US and with winter coming its going to be very difficult for the virus to survive in many states.

Third we do have access to medication here that can treat this disease, we also are much more well set up to put up quarantine zones and such to help mitigate the spread.

That said, I hope they finish the trials on that ebola vaccine soon, if we could start sending large shipments of the vaccine to as many people in Africa as possible in addition to anyone traveling to/from there we could help put this outbreak to a much quicker end.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> INFECT ME
> THEN SEND ME TO INDIA
> 
> I want to make the world burn
> ...





Axl Low said:


> LINK
> Let us help the world control its population



you're a nice person


----------



## Chelydra (Sep 30, 2014)

Confirmed:



Time to quarantine off the infected nations. The line has been crossed.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 30, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Why should I care about a disease that can't spread easily in developed nations, where influenza has killed more people?



What if it spread to the poor hmm?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __



lrn 2 imgfit dat shit, bro.



@Ringa:

Then we send them off the way of Old Yeller' 

uh...

I mean...

We send them to a nice farm with lots of open space for them to run around in. 

:33


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> LINK
> Let us help the world control its population



That's fine Axl. We'll do what we'll have to do. 

-----------------------------------------------------

I shall summon Injection Fairly Lily. 



Ebola stands no chance.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 30, 2014)

i guess bioness was right
nothing good comes from africa
although it pains me to say it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 30, 2014)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its very unlikely that it would spread here like it has in Africa for a couple reasons.
> 
> First its not airborne, it requires direct physical contact with infected fluids to be transmitted, so that makes it easier to contain.
> 
> ...



He doesn't know that Ebola was created by the US government


----------



## Gino (Sep 30, 2014)

I thought this was already confirmed weeks ago?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2014)

EVERYONE FREAK OUT! 

Will be interesting to see if this guy has spread it to anyone else within the USA.


----------



## Blue (Sep 30, 2014)

Toroxus and Tsuki still spreading their armchair pundit version of the now very disproven Ebola narrative the media has been fed for 20 years.

"You can only get it if you drink the blood of monkeys on the full moon, so if you're not an African bush bandit, you have nothing to worry about!"

It's very obviously aerosol. Which is still not airborne, but it means that you don't need to be a family member or a healthcare worker to get it.

BUT

there's still no reason to panic. The CDC is set up to control the spread of stuff like Ebola even when it's been weaponized and purposefully spread. One case will barely merit their attention.


----------



## Suit (Sep 30, 2014)

Blue said:


> Toroxus and Tsuki still spreading their armchair pundit version of the now very disproven Ebola narrative the media has been fed for 20 years.
> 
> "You can only get it if you drink the blood of monkeys on the full moon, so if you're not an African bush bandit, you have nothing to worry about!"
> 
> ...



I find this optimistically reassuring. Thank you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2014)

Apparently the US army has a 22k strong man chemical corps to deal with ABC weapons.


----------



## Gino (Sep 30, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> I find this optimistically reassuring. Thank you.



Yeah there is still like millions of other things that can take you out.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 30, 2014)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its very unlikely that it would spread here like it has in Africa for a couple reasons.
> 
> First its not airborne, it requires direct physical contact with infected fluids to be transmitted, so that makes it easier to contain.
> 
> ...



Wait, what? Where did you get this piece of info? There are no studies that say that the virus is slowed down by winter or anything of that sort. Furthermore, most of the treatments of Ebola are still highly experimental and in very short supply. I think the ZMAPP treatment is pretty much all used up now, and it will take months for it to be made again. 

The CDC will likely have this under control but still, its a fairly infectious disease.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 30, 2014)

Just because it might not spread at the same speed of which spreads in Africa (mainly due the enviroment and lack of cooperation from the infected) doesn't mean it shouldn't be treated.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2014)

With so many people coming in and out of the country, it was only a matter of time. Hopefully it doesnt go out of control.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2014)

stay safe guys


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Just because it might not spread at the same speed of which spreads in Africa (mainly due the enviroment and lack of cooperation from the infected) doesn't mean it shouldn't be treated.



The problem is that there aren't that many effective treatments. You either give some serum from an Ebola survivor or you give some of that ZMAPP - the latter which is in very short supply. After that its simply going to be supportive therapy like IV fluids and anticoagulants. Right now the death rate for the virus is 70%. I don't think the USA has dealt with a virus with that kind of kill rate for a while.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ebola victims in Africa 'rise from the dead' causing panic and fear among locals*



> *Ebola victims in African village 'rise from the dead' causing panic and fear among locals*
> 
> 
> *Panic is spreading in an African village that Ebola patients are rising from the dead. This is a file picture of an Ebola victim*
> ...





Da fuck is happening 



> *Ebola Zombies? Patients ‘Resurrecting’ or ‘Rising from the Dead’ Article Likely Just Rumors; Probably Not True*
> 
> A strange report coming out of West Africa is saying that the Ebola outbreak has caused two patients to rise from the dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 30, 2014)

hcheng02 said:


> Wait, what? Where did you get this piece of info? There are no studies that say that the virus is slowed down by winter or anything of that sort. Furthermore, most of the treatments of Ebola are still highly experimental and in very short supply. I think the ZMAPP treatment is pretty much all used up now, and it will take months for it to be made again.
> 
> The CDC will likely have this under control but still, its a fairly *infectious* disease.



The virus doesn't survive long outside of bodily fluids and requires direct physical contact with infect fluids to be transferred.

Not only do colder climates lessen the amount of time fluids would be a viable habitat outside of the body (unless you think that its going to survive long in mucus or urine in sub zero temperature where the fluids will freeze up), but during winter time we tend to bundle up more and expose far less skin which significantly lessens the number of potential entry points into the body.

Add to that the fact that that a lot of the transmission in Africa has been due to things like poor water treatment, infected blood, urine and fecal matter stays more in the water supply untreated and gets ingested by other people.  That's not really as much of a problem in this country.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2014)

Why, the happening is happening, my dear Saishin.


----------



## Mako (Sep 30, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> With so many people coming in and out of the country, it was only a matter of time. Hopefully it doesnt go out of control.



Yeah, that's scary. I hear they're already looking into his travel records. 
Hopefully the cold winter temps will slow down Ebola. Better stock up on more hot tea.


----------



## Suit (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> stay safe guys



I guess you'll be safe in your cow tits.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 30, 2014)

Fucking T-Virus in this shit here.

In all seriousness, probably just rumors spread by bumfuck villagers.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 30, 2014)

Aaaaaaaand, cue the tinfoil hats


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> I guess you'll be safe in your cow tits.


i hope ?_?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm scared . You all are from 1st world countries you are less likely to die ! Me ? I live in a fucking megalopolis, not any megalopolis BUT ONE IN A THIRD WOLRD COUNTRY WHERE PEOPLE DIE WAITING IN LINES TO GO TO  THE FUCKING HOSPITAL !

I AM FUCKED ! 

MY GOV IS GOING TO KILL ME !


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 30, 2014)

As many issues with education as I have with the U.S. it makes me grateful to know most people here are not _that_ ignorant.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 30, 2014)

The Walking Dead all over again.

It's just missing guns, scarce food and a lot of drama.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 30, 2014)

hcheng02 said:


> The problem is that there aren't that many effective treatments. You either give some serum from an Ebola survivor or you give some of that ZMAPP - the latter which is in very short supply. After that its simply going to be supportive therapy like IV fluids and anticoagulants. Right now the death rate for the virus is 70%. I don't think the USA has dealt with a virus with that kind of kill rate for a while.


The difference is that they can at least contain the disease if they don't get too soft with relaxed about it.

Which is the main difference between the US and a continent like Africa. A health team was sent in a village and they were found dead days later, you wouldn't see such kind of ignorance in the USA, at least.


----------



## Chelydra (Sep 30, 2014)

You know me thinks they don't know about how a body decays, and as it fills up with gas due to the bacteria breaking it down, the body can move, even sit up.

It was the same for Europeans in the dark ages whom say this and blood at the mouth that gave rise to the vampire scares...


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2014)

Watch they're just messing with us. 

But in all seriousness ...

we're fucked.


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2014)

Blue said:


> Toroxus and Tsuki still spreading their armchair pundit version of the now very disproven Ebola narrative the media has been fed for 20 years.
> 
> "You can only get it if you drink the blood of monkeys on the full moon, so if you're not an African bush bandit, you have nothing to worry about!"
> 
> ...



Dang, Blue just straight up posting conspiracy theories in the Cafe now


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2014)

Jagger said:


> The Walking Dead all over again.
> 
> It's just missing guns, scarce food and a lot of drama.



Doesn't Africa have all of these, though?


----------



## Psychic (Sep 30, 2014)

Too bad no one is brave enough to go in there and confirmed this.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 30, 2014)

Let the fear mongering begin.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2014)

zombie aphocalypse is here


----------



## Jagger (Sep 30, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Doesn't Africa have all of these, though?


They don't have rich white actors.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 30, 2014)

I want to believe.

If only so I can go on dumb zombie-killing adventures.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 30, 2014)

can we please weaponize this?
Plz
Plz US
Plz make my nightmarish dreams of the world ravaged by disease come true


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 30, 2014)

US what you doin

US stahp


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> can we please weaponize this?
> Plz
> Plz US
> Plz make my nightmarish dreams of the world ravaged by disease come true


----------



## Suit (Sep 30, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


>



Fishes can't ride bicycles. That would never work.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Fishes can't ride bicycles. That would never work.



the bicycle has already been rode.


----------



## Suit (Sep 30, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> the bicycle has already been rode.



With what did this fish pedal, hmm? :ignoramus


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> With what did this fish pedal, hmm? :ignoramus



the same thing they swim with.

derr. 

I would think you would've realized this already, considering who's ass we rode the bicycle into.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Sep 30, 2014)

Should have nuked the fucking infected countries when we had the chance.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 30, 2014)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> Should have nuked the fucking infected countries when we had the chance.



yes because radioactive ebola survivors are a good idea


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 30, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> yes because radioactive ebola survivors are a good idea



Target practice for greenhorn snipers.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Sep 30, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> yes because radioactive ebola survivors are a good idea



Who's going to survive multiple nukes? Even if they hid underground, the radiation and heat would do them in and even if they by some miracle survived. Thier ground would be of no use for years to come. They'd starve to death. If all 1st world countries wouldn't buge even once into aiding those countries. Then a couple of wel placed nukes would do the trick. Africa is a country full of dogs and pigs. Nobody is going to miss them.


----------



## Suit (Sep 30, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> the same thing they swim with.
> 
> derr.
> 
> I would think you would've realized this already, considering who's ass we rode the bicycle into.



Didn't even feel it. Guess I'm desensitized. 



Axl Low said:


> yes because radioactive ebola survivors are a good idea



That actually sounds scary as fuck.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 30, 2014)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> Who's going to survive multiple nukes? Even if they hid underground, the radiation and heat would do them in and even if they by some miracle survived. Thier ground would be of no use for years to come. They'd starve to death. If all 1st world countries wouldn't buge even once into aiding those countries. Then a couple of wel placed nukes would do the trick. *Africa is a country* full of dogs and pigs. Nobody is going to miss them.




No.            .


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 30, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Target practice for greenhorn snipers.


or drunk rednecks! 




Mill?n Vasto said:


> Who's going to survive multiple nukes? Even if they hid underground, the radiation and heat would do them in and even if they by some miracle survived. Thier ground would be of no use for years to come. They'd starve to death. If all 1st world countries wouldn't buge even once into aiding those countries. Then a couple of wel placed nukes would do the trick. Africa is a country full of dogs and pigs. Nobody is going to miss them.



multiple nukes? alright point taken



Lucky Rue said:


> That actually sounds scary as fuck.



Nothing is scarier than real life!


----------



## Suit (Sep 30, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No.            .



Sarah Palin'd.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 30, 2014)

i'm african and i wholly cannot relate to whatever sense of dread peeps are feeling
it makes me laugh out loud tbh


----------



## Juda (Sep 30, 2014)

> Africa is a country



It's ok , a lot of people falsely think its a country but Africa is a continent. 



Blue said:


> Toroxus and Tsuki still spreading their armchair pundit version of the now very disproven Ebola narrative the media has been fed for 20 years.
> 
> "You can only get it if you drink the blood of monkeys on the full moon, so if you're not an African bush bandit, you have nothing to worry about!"
> 
> ...




Thank you blue for those optimistic words , makes things a little better .


----------



## Juda (Sep 30, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> You know me thinks they don't know about how a body decays, and as it fills up with gas due to the bacteria breaking it down, the body can move, even sit up.
> 
> It was the same for Europeans in the dark ages whom say this and blood at the mouth that gave rise to the vampire scares...



Are you being legit ?


----------



## Chelydra (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup decaying bodies can shift positions, and look alive in some cases.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 30, 2014)

I called it. Zebola


----------



## Sarry (Sep 30, 2014)

Nah, some fried chicken will put those zombies back to sleep


----------



## Blue (Sep 30, 2014)

Geg said:


> Dang, Blue just straight up posting conspiracy theories in the Cafe now



Sorry, what?


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Sep 30, 2014)

You guys better not cross that shit into Mexico

 (Holy shit I was expecting Mexico to have Ebola first)


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 30, 2014)

> Africa is a continent.



I, for one, am glad that my third grade teacher didn't lie about that.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 1, 2014)

how can you not know africa is a continent? 

the only continent to be a country is Australia


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2014)

> Villagers believe two female victims of the killer disease have been resurrected and are now walking among the living



Believe?This already casts things into doubt. Are there other cases?Because it seems to be just two people and no one has confirmed anything yet. The other article also raises some valid points about being weary on the first.

I'd like some confirmation here before we start panicking about zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2014)

I swear this story was made before


----------



## Easley (Oct 1, 2014)

*Ebola victim was originally SENT HOME from hospital with antibiotics before the deadly virus was diagnosed after he had mixed with other people for TWO DAYS*



> A Dallas hospital initially mistook a man's case of the Ebola virus in a Texas hospital for something else and gave him antibiotics
> 
> Centers for Disease Control and Prevention director Dr. Tom Frieden said the patient left Liberia on Sept. 19, arrived the next day to visit family and started feeling ill four or five days later
> 
> ...





Human incompetence is helping to spread the virus.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 1, 2014)

Jagger said:


> The Walking Dead all over again.
> 
> It's just missing guns, scarce food and a lot of drama.



They are mostly in guerrilla warfare, they do have scarce food, and they have lots of commercials " donate to Africa because every 15 minutes " I think this counts on as drama ...

Brazil would be the same, we're only missing the guns .


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 1, 2014)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> Who's going to survive multiple nukes? Even if they hid underground, the radiation and heat would do them in and even if they by some miracle survived. Thier ground would be of no use for years to come. They'd starve to death. If all 1st world countries wouldn't buge even once into aiding those countries. Then a couple of wel placed nukes would do the trick. *Africa is a country* full of dogs and pigs. Nobody is going to miss them.



Geography friend do you even know it ?


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Oct 1, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No.            .



OH fuck. This is so fucking embarassing. How the fuck could I forget something as trivial as that?

Damn.

Cut me some slack who the hell cares about that shithole anyways?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 1, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> As many issues with education as I have with the U.S. it makes me grateful to know most people here are not _that_ ignorant.


Yeah, except it's mainly U.S. outlets that are spreading this information.

//HbS


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 1, 2014)

I watched a documentary on Science channel where people were stealing corpses to do their retarded burial instead of the safe burning of the body. I wouldn't be surprised if they did this fake story to spook the hospital workers into not burning them.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 1, 2014)

It's like US didn't learn anything from 9/11. All that pita airport security and this is what we get?


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

"If you hear the sound of hooves, it's probably a horse, not a unicorn" is a common saying in medicine meaning don't diagnose crazy shit when you have the symptoms of something common.

If the guy had mentioned he's from Liberia, I definitely would have considered Ebola, but otherwise there's just no way.

But if the reports are true and he's a Liberian citizen visiting the US, there's no way they couldn't have known where he was from and they should be shot for not knowing current events.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> OH fuck. This is so fucking embarassing. How the fuck could I forget something as trivial as that?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Cut me some slack who the hell cares about that shithole anyways?


I was once negged for talking crap about Africa, and I hope you are too 


Blue said:


> "If you hear the sound of hooves, it's probably a horse, not a unicorn" is a common saying in medicine meaning don't diagnose crazy shit when you have the symptoms of something common.
> 
> If the guy had mentioned he's from Liberia, I definitely would have considered Ebola, but otherwise there's just no way.
> 
> But if the reports are true and he's a Liberian citizen visiting the US, there's no way they couldn't have known where he was from and they should be shot for not knowing current events.



You would think he'd MENTION "hey I was just in this place that has a HORRIBLE EBOLA OUTBREAK!!"
But noooo, he keeps that shit to himself whilst sharing his disease ridden fluids with the world 
Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 1, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> how can you not know africa is a continent?
> 
> the only continent to be a country is Australia



get on our level plebs


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> As many issues with education as I have with the U.S. it makes me grateful to know most people here are not _that_ ignorant.



Shhh shhh shhh don't take away our speculations!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I want to believe.
> 
> If only so I can go on dumb zombie-killing adventures.



Could you imagine that? An entire continent turned into a theme park where paying customers can go on zombie killing adventures... They'd make so much money out of it.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 1, 2014)

it's depressing that this isn't real


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 1, 2014)

another zombie thread...

wats goin on here


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

brolmes said:


> it's *a relief* that this isn't real



Fixed 

I don't know about you, but I'd be pretty terrified if it were real.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Could you imagine that? An entire continent turned into a theme park where paying customers can go on zombie killing adventures... They'd make so much money out of it.



While wiping out almost the entirety of the African race? That's something you white people would fantasize. Fuck you.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 1, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Fixed
> 
> I don't know about you, but I'd be pretty terrified if it were real.


what would be the difference

mindless animals everywhere wearing human skin.. except you don't go to jail for killing them 

until somebody finds a way to harness them for farm work and make a living off them

then it's back to them being protected by laws


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

brolmes said:


> what would be the difference
> 
> mindless animals everywhere wearing human skin.. except you don't go to jail for killing them
> 
> ...



We can Michone them 
... hmm but then they'd only be good for like plowing fields or something


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 1, 2014)

So is this a real thing to be scared about or is it the same shit as SARS, Anthrax, Bird Flu, Mad Cow Disease, Swine flu, and West Nile Virus and will be forgotten next year by the next super sickness that will cause mass panic


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> So is this a real thing to be scared about or is it the same shit as SARS, Anthrax, Bird Flu, Mad Cow Disease, Swine flu, and West Nile Virus and will be forgotten next year by the next super sickness that will cause mass panic



They're all serious to someone, somewhere.

Don't you remember the influenza Pandemic of 1918?


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't care if this sounds bad but ISOLATE him/those people.

We don't need tht and it would only spread.

Im a firm believer that if we knew about AIDS and only 10 people had it and the only way to end it was to kill them, I'd say go ahead bro. We don't need Egola here.AT ALL


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

dpwater25 said:


> I don't care if this sounds bad but ISOLATE him/those people.
> 
> We don't need tht and it would only spread.
> 
> Im a firm believer that if we knew about AIDS and only 10 people had it and the only way to end it was to kill them, I'd say go ahead bro. We don't need Egola here.AT ALL



:rude

You remind me of Carol from the Walking Dead.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

dpwater25 said:


> I don't care if this sounds bad but ISOLATE him/those people.
> 
> We don't need tht and it would only spread.
> 
> Im a firm believer that if we knew about AIDS and only 10 people had it and the only way to end it was to kill them, I'd say go ahead bro. We don't need Egola here.AT ALL



And what about the people who have HIV that will develop into AIDS later?

Do the world a favor and stfu.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> While wiping out almost the entirety of the African race? That's something you white people would fantasize. Fuck you.



I never said Africa and I never said real people, either. It would be better off in, like, Australia. Somewhere huge and isolated.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, except it's mainly U.S. outlets that are spreading this information.
> 
> //HbS



You need to learn the difference between reporting about the existence of superstitions among a society, and perpetuation of them.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> While wiping out almost the entirety of the African race? That's something you white people would fantasize. Fuck you.



..... You do realize that there are african's(by ethnicity) just about everywhere else in the world, right?

Europe and america alone have enough black people to ensure that the ethnicity never dies out


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, except it's mainly U.S. outlets that are spreading this information.
> 
> //HbS



What the fuck does that even mean?

So was it the fault of US outlets that spread the info that an ebola treatment team was butchered based upon the superstitions and fears of the African villagers?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2014)

Africa has no one, singular ethnic group.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> ..... You do realize that there are african's(by ethnicity) just about everywhere else in the world, right?
> 
> Europe and america alone have enough black people to ensure that the ethnicity never dies out



You do fucking realize Africa houses the majority of the world's population of Africans right? And no need to say black, if you're African, you're African.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 1, 2014)

Probably just thought they were dead because besides the fact they probably looked awful(having Ebola and lack of proper nutrition), might of went into a coma or something close to it.

Not like those crack doctors could tell the difference(Assuming they even truly examined the body in the first place) Cause if they actually had ebola they probably kept there distance.

Edit: Or god forbid they actually began to recover from Ebola it can happen, and then of course everyone went crazy cause they did not die.



Jeαnne said:


> US what you doin
> 
> US stahp



Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> You do fucking realize Africa houses the majority of the world's population of Africans right? And no need to say black, if you're African, you're African.



Obviously. 

What im saying is that if by chance or design, every black/african person IN africa dies for -whatever- reason, that's not the end of the black human. There's enough of them in other, safer area's of the world to pretty much guarantee that they'll continue to live on.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Obviously.
> 
> What im saying is that if by chance or design, every black/african person IN africa dies for -whatever- reason, that's not the end of the black human. There's enough of them in other, safer area's of the world to pretty much guarantee that they'll continue to live on.



Wolf, I love you in a non homo way, but you do realize I said majority and almost right and not all?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2014)

Egola**


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Egola**



Sounds almost like eagle...as in bald eagle.








**


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

Mael said:


> Sounds almost like eagle...as in bald eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is some next level dyslexia


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Egola**



Eagle Ebola.

Transmitted through FREEEEEEEEEEDOM


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Eagle Ebola.
> 
> Transmitted through FREEEEEEEEEEDOM



China kills anyone infected with that. With tanks.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

Blue said:


> China kills anyone infected with that. With tanks.



We can't _pigeon hole_ China as a freedom killing, bird molester


----------



## Cromer (Oct 1, 2014)

What os it with Liberians spreading this shit?


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2014)

Easley said:


> *Ebola victim was originally SENT HOME from hospital with antibiotics before the deadly virus was diagnosed after he had mixed with other people for TWO DAYS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And unless he gave blood transfusions, shared needles, people drank his urine or eat his fecal matter, than no one else got infected.


----------



## Easley (Oct 1, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> And unless he gave blood transfusions, shared needles, people drank his urine or eat his fecal matter, than no one else got infected.


What about a cough or sneezing? Ebola can infect a person that way. The virus is transmitted by direct contact with bodily fluids.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Easley said:


> What about a cough or sneezing? Ebola can infect a person that way. The virus is transmitted by direct contact with bodily fluids.



The virus isn't spread through the air via coughs or sneezes like the common cold. It's spread through frequent contact with bodily fluids and can be spread only by someone who is showing symptoms.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just nuke the US.


----------



## Easley (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> The virus isn't spread through the air via coughs or sneezes like the common cold. It's spread through frequent contact with bodily fluids and can be spread only by someone who is showing symptoms.


So if someone infected with Ebola sneezes in your face, it can't be transmitted that way?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Easley said:


> So if someone infected with Ebola sneezes in your face, it can't be transmitted that way?



The virus isn't spread through the air via coughs or sneezes like the common cold. It's a virus being the key word. If someone with HIV sneezes in your face do you get HIV also?


----------



## Easley (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> The virus isn't spread through the air via coughs or sneezes like the common cold. It's a virus being the key word. If someone with HIV sneezes in your face do you get HIV also?


I'm skeptical. Ebola isn't an airborne virus, I agree, but a sneeze can carry the virus to another person, if that fluid is ingested. We are underestimating this disease and its ability to spread.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Easley said:


> I'm skeptical. Ebola isn't an airborne virus, I agree, but a sneeze can carry the virus to another person, if that fluid is ingested. We are underestimating this disease and its ability to spread.



Ok, Easley. Answer the fucking question. If someone with HIV sneezes in your face do you get HIV?


----------



## Easley (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Ok, Easley.


Thanks, Hand Banana



HIV is not Ebola.

Fast edit there btw, I thought you were being reasonable.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Hit the refresh button.


----------



## Easley (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Hit the refresh button.


I did, to my regret.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

HIV is a virus that requires body fluid contact.


----------



## Easley (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> HIV is a virus that requires body fluid contact.


Why are you obsessed with HIV? This is Ebola we're talking about. Not the same thing.


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

How many fucking times do I have to say you can get Ebola from a sneeze. It is not AIDS. Like how fucking stupid do you have to believe that 15,000 people in Africa all 



> gave blood transfusions, shared needles, [...] drank urine or (ate) fecal matter



Jesus Christ


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 1, 2014)

> Five students at four different schools have been in contact with the Ebola patient, Dallas Superintendent Mike Miles said. None of the students has shown any symptoms. They are being monitored at home. Schools will remain open, Miles said.







> About 4 days passed between when the man fell ill and when he was isolated



So far the disease has a possible four day head start here, so they now have to find _all_ the people he has had contact with in four days.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Blue said:


> How many fucking times do I have to say you can get Ebola from a sneeze. It is not AIDS. Like how fucking stupid do you have to believe that 15,000 people in Africa all
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ



Just when I was about to correct that spelling.


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Just when I was about to correct that spelling.



First paragraph.



> > Can Ebola spread by coughing? By sneezing?
> 
> 
> Unlike respiratory illnesses like measles or chickenpox, which can be transmitted by virus particles that remain suspended in the air after an infected person coughs or sneezes, Ebola is transmitted by direct contact with body fluids of a person who has symptoms of Ebola disease. Although coughing and sneezing are not common symptoms of Ebola, if a symptomatic patient with Ebola coughs or sneezes on someone, and saliva or mucus come into contact with that person’s eyes, nose or mouth, these fluids may transmit the disease.



Read it carefully.

It is not airborne. It is aerosol. But most people who aren't medical professionals don't make the distinction.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2014)

Blue said:


> How many fucking times do I have to say you can get Ebola from a sneeze. It is not AIDS. Like how fucking stupid do you have to believe that 15,000 people in Africa all
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ



i could pretty easily believe 15,000 people from africa got aids from shared needles and unprotected sex tbh


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Blue said:


> First paragraph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did. A cough is just air being used to clear the lungs. A cough is dry or very little fluid comes out which is killed once it leaves the body. They would literally have to spit in your mouth or eyes in order for you to get it. And coughing symptoms as pointed out is not a sign of someone having Ebola. I see what Seto means when he says you can't read.


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 1, 2014)

Seems like the doctor herped derped on the patient's first visit.



Specifically:


> Dr. Mark Lester confirmed Wednesday that a nurse asked Duncan on his first visit whether he had been in an area affected by the Ebola outbreak that has killed thousands in West Africa, but that "information was not fully communicated throughout the whole team."



Because of miscommunication, no one thought to check him for Ebola and sent him home.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 1, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> INFECT ME
> THEN SEND ME TO INDIA
> 
> I want to make the world burn
> ...



LoL! So I'm guessing you've been good friends with the eugenicists for a long time.


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> I did. A cough is just air being used to clear the lungs. A cough is dry or very little fluid comes out which is killed once it leaves the body. They would literally have to spit in your mouth or eyes in order for you to get it. And coughing symptoms as pointed out is not a sign of someone having Ebola. I see what Seto means when he says you can't read.



You obviously didn't because you provided a link and refuted yourself

And now you're making up nonsense to justify your total lack of correct information

By the way, I'm 976 years old and invented the Ebola virus during the French revolution to kill royalists. Your arguments are invalid.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2014)

The lethal strain of Ebola:

CAN NOT BE TRANSMITTED THROUGH SNEEZING OR COUGHING.

The lethal strain of Ebola is moving around Africa because

Infected people are defecating, urinating, dying in untreated water that is then drank by an uninfected person.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Blue said:


> You obviously didn't because you provided a link and refuted yourself
> 
> And now you're making up nonsense to justify your total lack of correct information



So every time a person coughs mucus comes out? Blue, you would have to have mucus come out and into the person's mouth, or eyes. A basic cough is not going to do that. Same with sneezing. They are both usually dry. You would basically have to spit or have a shit load of mucus come out. If you're mistaking cartoon satire with real life you are stupid.











> By the way, I'm 976 years old and invented the Ebola virus during the French revolution to kill royalists. Your arguments are invalid.



I'm 76 trillion years old comes from a Jay Electronic verse, but you obviously don't listen to good music.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> So every time a person coughs mucus comes out? Blue, you would have to have mucus come out and into the person's mouth, or eyes. A basic cough is not going to do that. Same with sneezing. They are both usually dry. You would basically have to spit or have a shit load of mucus come out. If you're mistaking cartoon satire with real life you are stupid.



HIV has the same kind of "coughing" transmission. That is to say, practically impossible except you're practicing vomiting mucus directly into someone's eyes.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 1, 2014)

For anyone in here who don't think Ebola can be airborne needs to read the Canadian article that came out in 2012.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> HIV has the same kind of "coughing" transmission. That is to say, practically impossible except you're practicing vomiting mucus directly into someone's eyes.



I understand that and that's which I used it as an example. Take me off ignore so you can see.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

Wilykat said:


> Seems like the doctor herped derped on the patient's first visit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There it is.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> How many fucking times do I have to say you can get Ebola from a sneeze. It is not AIDS. Like how fucking stupid do you have to believe that 15,000 people in Africa all
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...



We don't always agree, but when we do, it's on stupidity

Don't rage quit, now, bro!






Toroxus said:


> The lethal strain of Ebola:
> 
> CAN NOT BE TRANSMITTED THROUGH SNEEZING OR COUGHING
> 
> ...





> ?Ebola is not spread through the air or by water, or in general, food. However, in Africa, Ebola may be spread as a result of handling bushmeat (wild animals hunted for food) and contact with infected bats.


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

HIV is not present in saliva or mucus.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> For anyone in here who don't think Ebola can be airborne needs to read the Canadian article that came out in 2012.



Check your article's date. That's a different strain. There is an airborne strain of Ebola that has been around for years, but it's not very lethal, similar to influenza. However, the newer strain of Ebola that is in the news is not airborne, it is blood-borne and is more lethal but, like most blood-borne viruses, has a really low R0, which is very unlike, say, the measles.



Blue said:


> HIV is not present in saliva or mucus.



Let's take this step by step for you:

What cell does HIV infect? CD4+ T cells

Are CD4+ T cells present in mucus and saliva? Yes

Can HIV+ CD4+ T cells be present in mucus and saliva? Yes

So can HIV be present in mucus and saliva? Yes

Have people been infected by HIV in mucus and saliva? Yes

What are the circumstances of that transmission? Very very very rare. 

Again, basically vomiting mucus into someone's eyes.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2014)

Did anyone see that last season episode of _Silicon Valley_ where there was this elaborate discussion over handjobs?

That's what this shit reminds me of in thorough ridiculousness.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 1, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Watch they're just messing with us.
> 
> But in all seriousness ...
> 
> we're fucked.



Zombie apocalypse fuck yeah!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Let's take this step by step for you:
> 
> What cell does HIV infect? CD4+ T cells
> 
> ...



If you don't want to be called out on bullshit, don't bullshit. It's that easy.

Piling your bullshit higher and deeper is hard work and never pays off.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Let's take this step by step for you:
> 
> What cell does HIV infect? CD4+ T cells
> 
> ...



Blue doesn't realize saliva, which if you sneeze or cough and something does come out it would be that. Saliva is 99 percent water and the other components that make it out is miniscule. Saliva has barely .05 percent mucus in it. That's not enough to spread it through sneezing or coughing. So as we said, you would have to have a shit load, or your wording, vomiting mucus. Mucus is too heavy to travel air born thus needing to literally spit it into someone's eyes or a open cut in their mouths.


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

>Blue doesn't realize we're making all this shit up as we go along

Yes he does

You infants don't realize you're like children finding broken glass in the street and telling adults you found a gem

You know it's garbage, they know it's garbage, but you're not smart enough to realize just how blown the fuck out your garbage was from the very start.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2014)

Blue said:


> You're a moron. If you don't want to be called out on bullshit, don't bullshit. It's that easy.
> 
> Piling your bullshit higher and deeper is hard work and never pays off.



Which, of the sentences I said, were bullshit, and you may link to a credible site that backs up your claim.


----------



## Gino (Oct 1, 2014)

Thread took the usual turn I see.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2014)

Gino said:


> Thread took the usual turn I see.



Yep. Today, on NF, I learned that decades of HIV research is wrong because Blue says otherwise. Also, according to the same person, who's probably never taken a class on immunology, virology, or pathology, things are impossible if he thinks it is in a topic he knows nothing about.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

Gino said:


> Thread took the usual turn I see.



:rofl
So chill


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 1, 2014)

Fucking fuck . How the hell can people that work with fucking lives make these mistakes ? 

So now people will have to track down every person the guy was with and put them under quarentine ? 

Also, drinking fountains, I bet it can be transmited by that, if there's contact with the water, saliva and mouth . 

Fuck this shit's getting worse . 

Under this circumstances I gotta say: thank you so much Africa, not for only eating bats and monkeys that kill you, but because you spread the disease that can wipe my population all .

My pop deserves to live, it has hot girls, for crying out loud .


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 1, 2014)

Whoaaaaaaaasaasssssssssasaaaa

This guy may have infected school kids!


So it begins. They're being monitored in their homes.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 1, 2014)

18 people so far have been known to have had contact with this guy, now they need to watch the people those 18 had contact with and so on, what a mess. Really I hope they decide to quarantine travel to and from the infect regions of Africa.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Yep. Today, on NF, I learned that decades of HIV research is wrong because Blue says otherwise. Also, according to the same person, who's probably never taken a class on immunology, virology, or pathology, things are impossible if he thinks it is in a topic he knows nothing about. I also learned that you can get away with blatantly flaming people now. I remember the days of* Space Cowboy* where even a casual ad hominem got you a warning on your profile.



 I miss him around here and the RP section.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 1, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> 18 people so far have been known to have had contact with this guy, now they need to watch the people those 18 had contact with and so on, what a mess. Really I hope they decide to quarantine travel to and from the infect regions of Africa.



This looks to me like an exponential growth, it really goes " shit on the fan " really fast .


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 1, 2014)

also rumors have started that a "black plague' like plague is happening is parts of the UK


IS IT MY BIRTHDAY ALREADY?! 

ebola and the black plague?
oh man
i cannot wait for the world to start to crumble 


infect some rats and send them to india and china

glorious glorious death and population control


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 1, 2014)

Blue said:


> HIV is not present in saliva or mucus.
> 
> Why are you stupid animals posting





Toroxus said:


> Let's take this step by step for you:
> 
> What cell does HIV infect? CD4+ T cells
> 
> ...



Sorry, but Blue is right.




> Can I get HIV from being spit on or scratched by an HIV-infected person?  expanded
> 
> No. HIV cannot be spread through saliva, and there is no documented case of transmission from an HIV-infected person spitting on another person. There is no risk of transmission from scratching because there is no transfer of body fluids between people.



Please link to this supposed case of HIV being spread by saliva. The only case that's close to that scenario was when HIV was spread through a kiss, and that was because one of the person's involved had bleeding gums. HIV spread through the blood not the saliva.

And Toroxus, that article posted has the CDC saying that Ebola can be spread by coughing. Ebola can spread through much more kinds of body fluids than AIDS.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 1, 2014)

Guys, Guys.

Calm the fuck down and love Ebola-chan.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 1, 2014)

hcheng02 said:


> Sorry, but Blue is right.



Sorry, but the question wasn't about spitting transmitting HIV. The question was about HIV in saliva. Saliva contains CD4+ T cells, which can become HIV positive. When that happens, the immune system creates antibodies against the HIV viruses in your saliva, which is the exact mechanism that the OraQuick HIV TEST uses to detect the presence of HIV in patients.



> And Toroxus, that article posted has the CDC saying that Ebola can be spread by coughing. Ebola can spread through much more kinds of body fluids than AIDS.



Maybe you didn't read it:



> Can Ebola spread by coughing? By sneezing?
> 
> *Unlike respiratory illnesses like measles or chickenpox, which can be transmitted by virus particles that remain suspended in the air after an infected person coughs or sneezes,* Ebola is transmitted by direct contact with body fluids of a person who has symptoms of Ebola disease. Although coughing and sneezing are not common symptoms of Ebola, if a symptomatic patient with Ebola coughs or sneezes on someone, and saliva or mucus come into contact with that person’s eyes, nose or mouth, these fluids may transmit the disease.



In the same way that strange situations can lead to Ebola infection from saliva, those same situations likewise apply to HIV.

*EBOLA IS NOT AN AIRBORNE VIRUS.*

The Ebola in the news that is.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 1, 2014)

awwwwwwww sheitttttttt, we all gunna die.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 1, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Sorry, but the question wasn't about spitting transmitting HIV. The question was about HIV in saliva. Saliva contains CD4+ T cells, which can become HIV positive. When that happens, the immune system creates antibodies against the HIV viruses in your saliva, which is the exact mechanism that the OraQuick HIV TEST uses to detect the presence of HIV in patients.



Dude, the answer outright states that HIV cannot be transmitted through saliva. I guessing that the enzyme in the saliva that break up sugars inactivate the glycoproteins that HIV has in order to infect others. HIV is a fragile virus. Ebola is a bit tougher.

Also the ORaQuick HIV test checks against HIV antibodies, not the HIV virus itself. Just because there are antibodies in the saliva doesn't mean that HIV is in an active form in the saliva. 



> Maybe you didn't read it:



I did read it. And it states that an Ebola patient can transmit the virus by coughing or sneezing on you. 



> Although coughing and sneezing are not common symptoms of Ebola, *if a symptomatic patient with Ebola coughs or sneezes on someone, and saliva or mucus come into contact with that person’s eyes, nose or mouth, these fluids may transmit the disease. *





> In the same way that strange situations can lead to Ebola infection from saliva, those same situations likewise apply to HIV.
> 
> *EBOLA IS NOT AN AIRBORNE VIRUS.*
> 
> The Ebola in the news that is.



Neither Blue nor I ever claimed that this strain of Ebola was an airborne virus. However, sneezing and coughing can release lots of microdroplets of mucus and saliva that can infect you if it gets in your mucosal membranes like the eyes, nose, or mouth. You DON'T want a guy with Ebola to be coughing on you. Its not remotely a strange situation to have someone sneezing in you direction. 

[YOUTUBE]NVXukm1lNOs[/YOUTUBE]

You see that spray of droplets from his sneeze? That can all carry Ebola. Animal studies have shown that Ebola can be transmitted across a room by coughing or sneezing. It won't be able to travel all across the building via ventilation like an actual airborne virus though.

And for crying out loud, Ebola is much more contagious than HIV. You don't need to wear full protective gear when you are taking care of AIDS patients. You need that gear with Ebola patients.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Saliva is 99 percent water. So unless you have more mucus than saliva a virus will in this manner will die. It needs to be able to attach itself. The less than point five percent mucus in your saliva is not enough. You would literally have to snort a shit load of mucus and then spit it into someone's eyes or an open sore in their mouth. It has to be an open sore in their mouth. Not just with their mouth open.


----------



## Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

Obnoxious said:


> Yep. Today, on NF, I learned that decades of HIV research is wrong because Blue says otherwise. Also, according to the same person, who's probably never taken a class on immunology, virology, or pathology, things are impossible if he thinks it is in a topic he knows nothing about.



My dissertation was on CCR5 HIV supercontrollers



Hand Banana said:


> Saliva is 99 percent water.



Some more facts:

Blood is 92 percent water.
Viruses outside the body die from dehydration, not... whatever you said.
Every HIV virus in the entire world would not fill a tablespoon.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Blue said:


> Some more facts:
> 
> Blood is 92 percent water.
> Viruses outside the body die from dehydration, not... whatever you said.
> Every HIV virus in the entire world would not fill a tablespoon.



I said viruses would not survive so what are you arguing?


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Saliva is 99 percent water. So unless you have more mucus than saliva a virus will in this manner will die. It needs to be able to attach itself. The less than point five percent mucus in your saliva is not enough. You would literally have to snort a shit load of mucus and then spit it into someone's eyes or an open sore in their mouth. It has to be an open sore in their mouth. Not just with their mouth open.



Wow, there's just so much wrong in this post. Seriously, I don't know where you get your health info, but I suggest you get another source. This is just wrong.

First, you seem to be under the bizarre assumption that viruses cease to be dangerous if they make up a small percentage of the fluid it resides in. Its like you think you can avoid a virus the same way you can avoid grit from a glass of water just by waiting a while and drinking only from the top. The problem is that viruses are very small. A tiny droplet can easily contain tens of millions of viruses all floating around constantly. Its like trying to avoid the fat globules while drinking a glass of milk. Viruses will almost always make up less than 99% of whatever fluid its floating in simply because they are so small. 

And secondly, I don't know where you get this bizarre idea that you need an open wound on the mucosal membrane or that you need to have contact with a lot of bodily fluid in order to get infected. If an Ebola patient coughs into your open mouth, that is a major exposure. You are pretty fucked. Also, Ebola can be found in the saliva as well. I don't why you keep insisting that that its found in mucus but not saliva, they are both bodily fluids.


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2014)

Send them back to Africa


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

hcheng02 said:


> Wow, there's just so much wrong in this post. Seriously, I don't know where you get your health info, but I suggest you get another source. This is just wrong.
> 
> First, you seem to be under the bizarre assumption that viruses cease to be dangerous if they make up a small percentage of the fluid it resides in. Its like you think you can avoid a virus the same way you can avoid grit from a glass of water just by waiting a while and drinking only from the top. The problem is that viruses are very small. A tiny droplet can easily contain tens of millions of viruses all floating around constantly. Its like trying to avoid the fat globules while drinking a glass of milk. Viruses will almost always make up less than 99% of whatever fluid its floating in simply because they are so small.
> 
> And secondly, I don't know where you get this bizarre idea that you need an open wound on the mucosal membrane or that you need to have contact with a lot of bodily fluid in order to get infected. If an Ebola patient coughs into your open mouth, that is a major exposure. You are pretty fucked. Also, Ebola can be found in the saliva as well. I don't why you keep insisting that that its found in mucus but not saliva, they are both bodily fluids.



No. What I said was correct. Saliva is water. What would be considered a bodily fluid in this case is mucus. A open wound provides direct contact with the blood stream.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> I said viruses would not survive so what are you arguing?



Depends on the virus. Ebola can actually survive for several days in bodily fluid, and can last a few hours on a dry surface.



Hand Banana said:


> No. What I said was correct. Saliva is water. What would be considered a bodily fluid in this case is mucus. A open wound provides direct contact with the blood stream.





No you are wrong. Saliva is not just water, it contains all sorts of proteins, enzymes, bacteria, etc. that come from the human body. It is very much a bodily fluid.



> Transmission
> Because the natural reservoir host of Ebola viruses has not yet been identified, the manner in which the virus first appears in a human at the start of an outbreak is unknown. However, researchers believe that the first patient becomes infected through contact with an infected animal.
> 
> When an infection does occur in humans, the virus can be spread in several ways to others. *Ebola is spread through direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes)* with
> ...





I made sure to underline the most important parts. Ebola can infect through mucous membranes OR open wounds. You don't need an open wound on the mucous membrane.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2014)

Broken skin is a open wound but you said I was wrong about that but the paragraph you posted said exactly that. So how can I trust your argument when you go against it? Mucus membrane is the eyes. That gel like substance your eyes make that's mucus and I never argued against that.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

"broken skin" can just be a simple scratch that you get, it does not have to be an open gaping wound.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 2, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Check your article's date. That's a different strain. There is an airborne strain of Ebola that has been around for years, but it's not very lethal, similar to influenza. However, the newer strain of Ebola that is in the news is not airborne, it is blood-borne and is more lethal but, like most blood-borne viruses, has a really low R0, which is very unlike, say, the measles.



But, I still ask myself why hundreds of health workers have become sick and died from Ebola given that they take extreme precautions to avoid bodily contact with the victims. Could it be that it is airborne and that they wish not to let that be none to the public?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 2, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Doesn't Africa have all of these, though?



Maybe not the guns but everything else obviously.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Maybe not the guns but everything else obviously.



They have guns also.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 2, 2014)

I missed the memo where walking corpses became the talk of the day, every day.  

Why does everyone want to bat slow moving diseased undead in the head so badly?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 2, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Why does everyone want to bat slow moving diseased undead in the head so badly?



Because it's a great stress reliever. 

which will come in handy, due to the increased stress from a zombie apocalypse


----------



## brolmes (Oct 2, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> I missed the memo where walking corpses became the talk of the day, every day.
> 
> Why does everyone want to bat slow moving diseased undead in the head so badly?



because everybody oh-so-secretly wants to kill everybody else


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> "broken skin" can just be a simple scratch that you get, it does not have to be an open gaping wound.



I didn't over exaggerate it like that. Enough where the outer epidermis is open. For example if I simply prick the skin and it starts to bleed, that's an open wound.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 2, 2014)

Psst... Psst...

Wake me up when the governments collapse.


----------



## eHav (Oct 2, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Sorry, but the question wasn't about spitting transmitting HIV. The question was about HIV in saliva. Saliva contains CD4+ T cells, which can become HIV positive. When that happens, the immune system creates antibodies against the HIV viruses in your saliva, which is the exact mechanism that the OraQuick HIV TEST uses to detect the presence of HIV in patients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love it how he tries to prove someone wrong by quoting something that proves himself wrong instead


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 2, 2014)

Ebola will never reach the US they said, You're crazy they said...


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Ebola will never reach the US they said, You're crazy they said...



Who said that?  Hospitals in the US have been preparing for this to happen.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Broken skin is a open wound but you said I was wrong about that but the paragraph you posted said exactly that. So how can I trust your argument when you go against it? Mucus membrane is the eyes. That gel like substance your eyes make that's mucus and I never argued against that.



You claim that mucus is a bodily fluid but saliva is not, and that saliva was only water that would not be infectious without mucus. This is despite the fact that the CDC explicitly states that saliva is a bodily fluid and can spread Ebola. 

Also, mucus membranes include the mouth and nasal cavities along with the eyes. You claim that the mouth was not a mucousal membrane and that you need an open wound in the mouth in order for Ebola to infect through it. You're wrong. The mouth is a mucosal membrane, and Ebola can readily infect through it. You don't want to kiss an Ebola patient. 

Seriously, you have shown to be rather ignorant of biology. Where do you get all this crap?


----------



## Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Ebola will never reach the US they said, You're crazy they said...



Nobody said that. It was an inevitability given the massive caseload.

Now you are a little crazy if you think it's going to wipe out half of North America like it's probably going to wipe out half of Africa.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 2, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Who said that?  Hospitals in the US have been preparing for this to happen.



 I guess no one reads my stuff in my same voice as I do.

I posted this stuff back in like the start of this and people kept saying it will never get here.



Blue said:


> Nobody said that. It was an inevitability given the massive caseload.
> 
> Now you are a little crazy if you think it's going to wipe out half of North America like it's probably going to wipe out half of Africa.



Who knows this virus is unknown. 

Although my preps have been done for awhile now just in case anything happens.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 2, 2014)

And lets get this straight because of our open door policy here in the States is why this guy got back to Texas.

And just because its one dude doesn't mean we should go crazy but we need to act now before this might get out of hand.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2014)

hcheng02 said:


> The CDC did not put some special focus on mucus. It openly stated that various body fluids including saliva could spread Ebola.  It never stated that mucus was more infectious than saliva either. I've posted that link for you and even highlighted the parts that proved you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it makes you feel better to be right then fine. I know what I'm talking about, and clearly you feel as you do as well. Not gonna go page for page with this nonsense.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> If it makes you feel better to be right then fine. I know what I'm talking about, and clearly you feel as you do as well. Not gonna go page for page with this nonsense.



And my assertions are backed by the CDC whereas yours are backed by... I don't know what. Seriously where are you getting these ideas on Ebola?


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> I guess no one reads my stuff in my same voice as I do.
> 
> I posted this stuff back in like the start of this and people kept saying it will never get here.
> .



 I figured you said it facetiously






?blood or body fluids (including but not limited to urine, saliva, feces, vomit, and semen) of a person who is sick with Ebola
?objects (like needles and syringes) that have been contaminated with the virus
?infected animals
?Ebola is not spread through the air or by water, or in general, food. However, in Africa, Ebola may be spread as a result of handling bushmeat (wild animals hunted for food) and contact with infected bats.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 2, 2014)

The SMELL of fear in this thread is so high that NF would get a Trans dimensional Yellow Ring

Here's yesterday's South park's Epsiode about the fearmongering and lack of information


----------



## Jagger (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't think anyone on this thread is actually exaggerating anything. Just trying to correct  each other.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2014)

A lot people who are going to YCS Dallas are trying to boycott the event.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

Well possibly 100 people have now been potentially exposed. I swear we let feels get in the way of common sense, had we properly cut off travel to the infected regions and quarantined arrivals from those areas we would not be having this issue.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/02/us-health-ebola-usa-idUSKCN0HP2F720141002

Furthermore our response has been questionable.



> (CNN) -- The partner of Ebola patient Thomas Duncan is quarantined in her Dallas apartment where Duncan became sick with the virus after his trip to Liberia, the woman told CNN's Anderson Cooper.
> 
> The woman, who asked to be identified only by her first name, Louise, is quarantined with one of her children under 13 and two nephews in their 20s because they were in the apartment when Duncan became ill, Cooper said Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

> Louise, a caregiver, sometimes refers to Duncan as her husband and sometimes as the father of at least one of her children, Cooper said. "They're not legally married, but they clearly have some sort of relationship," Cooper added.
> 
> "We have some hygiene issues that we are addressing in that apartment," Jenkins said.



Hahahahaha

Oh man, just gas these animals already.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 2, 2014)

Well more bad news


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

Even more bad news the guy in question lied about working with Ebola patients.





> Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan answered "no" to questions about whether he had cared for an Ebola patient or touched the body of someone who had died in an area affected by Ebola, Binyah Kesselly, board chairman of the Liberia Airport Authority, told CNN. Duncan is hospitalized in Dallas, Texas.



This is being refuted by many witnesses and community leaders.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, what a prick.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Even more bad news the guy in question lied about working with Ebola patients.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww sheeeiiiittt

Why'd he have to lie about that!?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 2, 2014)

He didn't say the truth, he carries the virus ... Just let this fucker rot . He deserves it .


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

The Liberian President is after this guy now



> Earlier Thursday, Kesselly told CNN that the authority "will seek to prosecute" if Duncan lied on his health screening questionnaire before leaving West Africa.
> 
> Liberian President Ellen Johnson Sirleaf told Canadian public broadcaster CBC on Thursday that she would consult with lawyers to decide what to do with Duncan when he returns home.
> 
> ...





Also from the same article:



> Witnesses say Duncan had been helping Ebola patients in Liberia. Liberian community leader Tugbeh Chieh Tugbeh said Duncan was caring for an Ebola-infected patient at a residence in Paynesville City, just outside Monrovia.



This guy is a douche I hope he dies, and I hope no one else will pay for his scumbag actions.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

Another American has contracted Ebola and is coming home for treatment...



> (CNN) -- An American cameraman working for NBC News in Liberia has tested positive for Ebola, the network reported Thursday.
> 
> He will return to the United States for treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jagger (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, at least we still don't have an Ebola patient here.

We'd probably just die.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 2, 2014)

Jagger said:


> We'd probably just die.



We're all gonna die.

The sun's gonna bloat up in about 4.6 billion years and consume Mercury and Venus and possibly our Earth.

And birds are dinosaurs with feathers. 

These are things we know.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2014)

How are those containment procedures doing?
Badly? oh.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 2, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> How are those containment procedures doing?
> Badly? oh.



There were containment procedures?


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't believe all the panic over this. 

A tiny minority of aid workers have been infected, all of them in very poor conditions in Africa. 

This isn't a movie.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 2, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> I can't believe all the panic over this.
> 
> A tiny minority of aid workers have been infected, all of them in very poor conditions in Africa.
> 
> This isn't a movie.



_Everything's_ a movie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> There were containment procedures?



Depends on how many stupid people there are.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 3, 2014)

> ?blood or body fluids (including but not limited to urine, saliva, feces, vomit, and semen) of a person who is sick with Ebola
> ?objects (like needles and syringes) that have been contaminated with the virus
> ?infected animals
> ?Ebola is not spread through the air or by water, or in general, food. However, in Africa, Ebola may be spread as a result of handling bushmeat (wild animals hunted for food) and contact with infected bats.



Yes still can't hurt to be prepared. People keep saying this thing isn't airborne, thats great and all but what if it turns airborne?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a bit worried also about some aid worker or personnel form India or some other less than satisfactory country that brings this virus home and it spread there.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Ebola 'could become airborne': United Nations warns of 'nightmare scenario' as virus*



> Exclusive: Anthony Banbury, chief of the UN's Ebola mission, says there is a chance the deadly virus could mutate to become infectious through the air
> 
> There is a ?nightmare? chance that the Ebola virus could become airborne if the epidemic is not brought under control fast enough, the chief of the UN?s Ebola mission has warned.
> 
> ...





First the zombies and now this 

Click the link to watch the video


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 3, 2014)

> Dr Jeremy Farrar, Director of the Wellcome Trust, added that a sense of proportion should be kept when discussing Ebola.
> 
> “The chances of Ebola becoming airborne are extremely small. I am not aware of any viral infection changing its mode of transmission. It’s important we retain a sense of proportion and not exaggerate the risks for it changing and becoming airborne,"


So... title misleading? lol


----------



## corsair (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, it could happen.

We could also just find the cure. Could happen.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 3, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> So... title misleading? lol



Insanely misleading.  Was going to point this out myself but then you did.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, the title is correct from a certain point of view.

It could envolve to a new stage and become airbone, however, the possibilities of it are extremely small. But still can become one.

I do have to agree it makes everyone think otherwise.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 3, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Insanely misleading.  Was going to point this out myself but then you did.



Better watch out tho, I know there are some rejoicing at the title


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2014)

I laughed. Hahaha.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 3, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Well, the title is correct from a certain point of view.
> 
> It could envolve to a new stage and become airbone, however, the possibilities of it are extremely small. But still can become one.
> 
> I do have to agree it makes everyone think otherwise.



HIV/AIDS could in theory mutate and become airborne, the odds are so terrible though that we don't even entertain that as a possibility.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2014)

Aids can not become airborne because you would need to get HIV and then it would later develop into AIDS. So leave that part out.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 3, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Aids can not become airborne because you would need to get HIV and then it would later develop into AIDS. So leave that part out.



No need to be such an insane stickler for minute useless details.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 3, 2014)

Enclave said:


> HIV/AIDS could in theory mutate and become airborne, the odds are so terrible though that we don't even entertain that as a possibility.


Hey, I never said it's going to become airbone, just that in theory, it could become one.

As the article says, the possibilities of that occurring are extremely slim.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 3, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Hey, I never said it's going to become airbone, just that in theory, it could become one.
> 
> As the article says, the possibilities of that occurring are extremely slim.



The point being that the title is nothing but worthless scare mongering to drum up views.  It's click bait.  Is it theoretically possible?  Maybe.  Has it ever happened in the known history of bodily fluid transmitted diseases?  No.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't disagree. I also thought the second part of the title was completely unnecessary and fear-inducing.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2014)

Enclave said:


> No need to be such an insane stickler for minute useless details.



But you understand what I am saying right?


----------



## Enclave (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, but it really wasn't worth making a post about.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 3, 2014)

as i said, watch this episode


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 3, 2014)

INFECT ME WITH EBOLA
then send me to India <3
or China


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 3, 2014)

Glad I didn't go to YCS Dallas


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Yes, but it really wasn't worth making a post about.



As long as you know understand I feel like I've made a difference in your life today.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 3, 2014)

Made a difference?  By saying something I already knew?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2014)

You didn't know that.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 3, 2014)

actually ebola is already airborne, just that strand is non fatal

but you never know folks

population control is doing her work apparently


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 3, 2014)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> Who's going to survive multiple nukes? Even if they hid underground, the radiation and heat would do them in and even if they by some miracle survived. Thier ground would be of no use for years to come. They'd starve to death. If all 1st world countries wouldn't buge even once into aiding those countries. Then a couple of wel placed nukes would do the trick. Africa is a country full of dogs and pigs. Nobody is going to miss them.



Africa is a continent.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 3, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> You didn't know that.



Yes, I did know that you get HIV and then it develops into AIDS.  You changed nothing except further lowering my opinion of you, kudos for that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Yes, I did know that you get HIV and then it develops into AIDS.  You changed nothing except further lowering my opinion of you, kudos for that.



If you knew that you wouldn't have said it.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 3, 2014)

So Millon Vasto is advocating genocide on Liberians... stay classy


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 3, 2014)

I wish i could give a darn about Ebola but its impossible to reach my country so im safe.
So i dont care 

But hey if there is any consolation i hope you guys die very fast... so that you dont suffer


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 3, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> So Millon Vasto is advocating genocide on Liberians... stay classy



And in the same post he calls Africa a country...god damn this guy is stupid.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 3, 2014)

The eugenicists is hard at work people!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 3, 2014)

maybe the government is bored n wants to see shit like his happen once in a blue moon...
too late?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 3, 2014)

> (we're all gonna die)

Captain Tripp obvious is present.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 4, 2014)

> Dallas (CNN) -- *Thomas Eric Duncan, the first Ebola patient diagnosed in the United States, is now in critical condition, a Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital spokeswoman said Saturday.
> *
> *The Liberian man had previously been listed as being in serious condition. Hospital spokeswoman Candace White offered no new details other than his condition.*
> 
> ...





Well its looking like someone is gonna die 

Lets just hope its stops here.


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

He wasn't in critical before? Ha.

I'd still bet on him surviving. Could be wrong, but an American hospital can basically keep a severed head alive. He'll pull through.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2014)

Ebola chan is love, please embrace her, lover her and show her support.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

I think you should all visit Thomas Eric Duncan and show him you're support.

Cmon go on


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 4, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think you should all visit Thomas Eric Duncan and show him you're support.
> 
> Cmon go on



Anyone could actually do this and come out just fine .

Don't touch any body fluids and it's all okay .

But if I saw this friend I would have plenty of his blood in my fists .


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Don't touch any body fluids and it's all okay .



Haha, that's what Tom thought.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Anyone could actually do this and come out just fine .
> 
> Don't touch any body fluids and it's all okay .
> 
> But if I saw this friend I would have plenty of his blood in my fists .



Then you should pay him a visit... and then visit other people to.
Spread the news about his health and all of that


----------



## Risyth (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue said:


> He wasn't in critical before? Ha.
> 
> I'd still bet on him surviving. Could be wrong, but *an American hospital can basically keep a severed head alive.* He'll pull through.



*Are you serious?*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue is a bit special.


----------



## Risyth (Oct 4, 2014)

*I mean, I know it's a hyperbole, but I was thinking he had some other extremely noteworthy example that...kind of justifies it.*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 5, 2014)

Just ignore him and maybe he'll go away...


----------



## Chainwave (Oct 5, 2014)

Soviet Scientists once kept a decapitated, and very sad/horrified dog head alive. So there's that.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 5, 2014)

Just thought I'd post this just in case you all need ideas or want to prepare for the worst. 

Not trying to freak anybody out but its always good to be a little bit prepared.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1MEtpth2wM&list=UUb1bc1hQdyqya2YGqMgp5pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Oct 5, 2014)

Appearantly there is a possible Ebola patient in my country as well. I thought it was somewhere in rotterdam(The Netherlands). Not sure about it. Would appreciate it somebody found the sauce.


----------



## Blue (Oct 5, 2014)

Risyth said:


> *Are you serious?*





Ringabel said:


> Blue is a bit special.



One, no, I'm not serious.

Two, yes, they actually could, for a few days at least. But nobody ever would.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 6, 2014)

First confirmed Scandinavian infected, being sent home for treatment

Welp


----------



## Blue (Oct 6, 2014)

So Texas Ebola guy is on a ventilator and a dialysis machine. Lung and kidney failure.

Makes you realize how fucked the Africans are. Back in Liberia he'd already be dead.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 6, 2014)

So Ebola-chan wants to immigrate to the US?

Good news is, Ebola-chan cannnnn! With no flight embargos on Liberia, maybe it'll get here sooner rather than later.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 6, 2014)

Yesterday I kinda freaked out because I had a headache then my stomach started hurting...and I just kept telling myself I have ebola...even though it doesn't make any logical sense that I had ebola. I'm one of those paranoid people who likes to put all my problems into webmd and then become convinced I have 3 different types of cancer. Hope that this ebola issue gets settled...soon...ish


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 6, 2014)

Blue said:


> So Texas Ebola guy is on a ventilator and a dialysis machine. Lung and kidney failure.
> 
> Makes you realize how fucked the Africans are. Back in Liberia he'd already be dead.



Dr Blue

How close are you to creating a new vaccine


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Oct 6, 2014)

But seriously guys. Why the fuck are airlines still allowing flights to those shithole countries?


----------



## Khyle (Oct 6, 2014)

A Spanish nurse who treated a Spanish priest that was brought here so he could be treated (he died) HAS just been confirmed as infected.

Goddamit Spain  What a way to fuck it up. I'm not from Madrid but either way I'm a bit scared right now.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a headache right now...and a cold.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 6, 2014)

Khyle said:


> A Spanish nurse who treated a Spanish priest that was brought here so he could be treated (he died) HAS just been confirmed as infected.
> 
> Goddamit Spain  What a way to fuck it up. I'm not from Madrid but either way I'm a bit scared right now.


Why are people not being more careful 



Psychic said:


> I have a headache right now...and a cold.


....don't let the paranoia get to you


----------



## Blue (Oct 6, 2014)

Khyle said:


> A Spanish nurse who treated a Spanish priest that was brought here so he could be treated (he died) HAS just been confirmed as infected.
> 
> Goddamit Spain  What a way to fuck it up. I'm not from Madrid but either way I'm a bit scared right now.



She obviously drank his blood after having sex with him, right?

Toroxus, care to comment on this?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 6, 2014)

Khyle said:


> A Spanish nurse who treated a Spanish priest that was brought here so he could be treated (he died) HAS just been confirmed as infected.
> 
> Goddamit Spain  What a way to fuck it up. I'm not from Madrid but either way I'm a bit scared right now.



You got a source?


----------



## Khyle (Oct 6, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> You got a source?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-29514920 (among many national press reports).


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 6, 2014)

Seems human errors is causing us a lot more grief over this virus.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 6, 2014)

> (CNN) -- A nurse's assistant in Spain is the first person known to have contracted Ebola outside of Africa in the current outbreak.
> 
> Spanish Health Minister Ana Mato announced Monday that a test confirmed the assistant has the virus.
> 
> ...





I guess quarantine has no place anymore


----------



## Ashi (Oct 6, 2014)

Wtf


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 6, 2014)

how is ebola man made? humans aren't that smart.


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 6, 2014)

Why the hell are they still letting INFECTED people from Africa into other countries?

No scratch that why are still allowing flights to the infect countries?

Dont worry we can cure him

Oh shit he got out and now infected more people

We are idiots

They should KILL EVERY SINGLE PERSON INFECTED AND INCINERATE THEIR BODIES.

Have you seen the horrific sores this disease causes?

I would kill myself I I learned I was infected with it


----------



## Risyth (Oct 6, 2014)

> They should KILL EVERY SINGLE PERSON INFECTED AND INCINERATE THEIR BODIES.


*The sad thing is I can see a number of posters here supporting this.*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 6, 2014)

Travel to Africa, at least to Liberia and the infected nations should be prohibited for the time being. Idiots keep going there and bringing the disease to us is only courting disaster.


----------



## Risyth (Oct 6, 2014)

*At least Madagascar's safe.*


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 6, 2014)

Risyth said:


> *The sad thing is I can see a number of posters here supporting this.*



Well if we cant find a cure then genocide is our last option to save ourselves

Its horrible I know but survival>reason.


----------



## Blue (Oct 6, 2014)

This thread got really dumb really fast.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 6, 2014)

Blue said:


> This thread got really dumb really fast.



You don't support shinryu's genocide plan?


----------



## Blue (Oct 6, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> You don't support shinryu's genocide plan?



Uh, no, not really

And Ebola isn't man-made, while we're at it


----------



## Jagger (Oct 6, 2014)

Once the entire world is infected, you people will thank Texas for having fireguns everywhere. :ignoramus


----------



## Easley (Oct 7, 2014)

This Spanish case should be a timely reminder not to be complacent. How did she even contract the virus with all the protective measures in place? The team treating the priests wore two sets of everything...overalls, gloves and goggles. Unless something was seriously wrong with their equipment I fail to see how it's possible. hmm, I won't let my imagination run rampant... too scary.

Why are we taking unnecessary risks with this disease? The infected should stay in Africa.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2014)

^ someone injected her with infected blood while sleeping?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2014)

Convenient that History just finished the AIDS backstory arc right at the start of the Ebola arc.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 7, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Convenient that History just finished the AIDS backstory arc right at the start of the Ebola arc.



It makes sense. If you can't fuck a monkey, what are you supposed to do? You eat them of course.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 7, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Convenient that History just finished the AIDS backstory arc right at the start of the Ebola arc.



Dude seriously this ain't no manga


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 7, 2014)

or make them your pet.... i rlly want a monkey for a pet.

its like how chinese eat cats and dogs but also keep them as pets.

They eat bat, antelope, and random stuff you hunt in da bush.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Convenient that History just finished the AIDS backstory arc right at the start of the Ebola arc.





Speedy Jag. said:


> Dude seriously this ain't no manga



Black Plague and Smallpox Arc were best arc.


----------



## Monster (Oct 7, 2014)

Ebola scares the shit out of me. Literally.


----------



## Spurdo Sparde (Oct 7, 2014)

if any1 wants ebola, sherk can give it 2 them? ;3


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Oct 7, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Why the hell are they still letting INFECTED people from Africa into other countries?
> 
> No scratch that why are still allowing flights to the infect countries?
> 
> ...



The reason people with Ebola come back from Liberia is because the liberian officials throw out foreigners who are diagnosed with it, so that they don't have to deal with the problem.

As for why we don't kill people with illnessess is the exact same reason we don't kill anyone with a specific illness: it goes against medical ethics. Many liberians don't believe ebola is real, because they don't trust people from abroad, and diabolically, foilhats from other countries write posts on forums and youtube parroting the same thing and also urging people not to vaccinate themselves ( there is no vaccine yet) , because vaccines cause further illness.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 7, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Convenient that History just finished the AIDS backstory arc right at the start of the Ebola arc.



inb4 this is just filler for the upcoming arc: Doomsday arc.



Rabbit and Rose said:


> or make them your pet.... i rlly want a monkey for a pet.
> 
> its like how chinese eat cats and dogs but also keep them as pets.
> 
> They eat bat, antelope, and random stuff you hunt in da bush.



Dude that's roadkill.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 7, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Convenient that History just finished the AIDS backstory arc right at the start of the Ebola arc.


It's all slowly building up for the Fallout arc.

God surely knows what he is writing.


----------



## Easley (Oct 8, 2014)

*WHO warns of Ebola health care risks*



> A prominent World Health Organization adviser has warned that more Ebola cases can be expected among medical staff - even in developed countries with modern health care systems.
> 
> Professor Peter Piot said he was not surprised that a Spanish nurse had contracted the disease.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-29531671

If hospital staff are panicking, an outbreak would scare people to death.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 8, 2014)

in the messages of the whatsapp group of the nurses that first attended her at her nearby hospital, it's clear they were terrified. In their case it's more justified as they didn't even have an ebole protocol and she wasn't properly isolated at that hospital


----------



## Easley (Oct 8, 2014)

ane said:


> in the messages of the whatsapp group of the nurses that first attended her at her nearby hospital, it's clear they were terrified. In their case it's more justified as they didn't even have an ebole protocol and she wasn't properly isolated at that hospital


Thanks for that information ane, and I totally get why they'd be terrified. It's a nasty disease with an equally nasty reputation. Treating infected people isn't a pleasant job under the best of circumstances and the infected nurse was well-protected. It doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## Easley (Oct 8, 2014)

*Spanish nurse Ebola infection blamed on substandard gear and protocol lapse*



> Staff at Madrid?s Carlos III hospital say protective suits do not meet WHO standards as second nurse undergoes tests for virus
> 
> Health professionals in Madrid have blamed substandard equipment and a failure to follow protocol for the first case of Ebola to be contracted outside west Africa.
> 
> ...



http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/07/ebola-crisis-substandard-equipment-nurse-positive-spain

Substandard gear?


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan has died.

I'll get the link once Reuters provides.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2014)

They just broke into the Spanish nurse's house to get her dog and put him down. 





> Spanish protesters camped outside the house of Europe's first Ebola victim have clashed with police, as they bid to save her dog, Excalibur, who authorities are planning to put down.
> The policemen caused a scuffle when they dragged the protesters, who were blocking the gates, away from the entrance of the apartment building, in the Madrid suburb of Alcorcon.
> Excalibur the dog remains inside, but on Wednesday afternoon authorities entered the building to clean the flat and remove the dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue (Oct 8, 2014)

Mael said:


> Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan has died.
> 
> I'll get the link once Reuters provides.



I was wrong?

Moral of this story is don't get Ebola I guess, even if you're glorious Murrikan master race.



> Substandard gear?


It's bullshit to prevent a panic among healthcare workers. Ebola has a means of transmission that nobody really understands yet that's getting it past traditional infectious disease protocol and equipment. Kent Brantly was a professional with cutting edge equipment and he still got it.


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Subarashii (Oct 8, 2014)

soulnova said:


> They just broke into the Spanish nurse's house to get her dog and put him down.



DOGS CAN GET IT!?

Oh my god, it's Outbreak.  I'm not panicking , not panicking


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2014)

Blue said:


> It's bullshit to prevent a panic among healthcare workers. Ebola has a means of transmission that nobody really understands yet that's getting it past traditional infectious disease protocol and equipment. Kent Brantly was a professional with cutting edge equipment and he still got it.



See, i knew i had a good reason to be worried over the infected doctor being brought back to my country yesterday


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> DOGS CAN GET IT!?
> 
> Oh my god, it's Outbreak.  I'm not panicking , not panicking



Yes, but... not really? Scientist say dogs could get it but don't show symptoms. They don't know if they can infect humans back. The only real study made about it was done several days after the infection. It was thought the dogs were eating left-overs of the infected animals (bushmeat) like humans did. They don't know if humans can infect dogs at all in the first place. Right now they were saying the dog should be put on quarantine too so they can study him directly.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 8, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Yes, but... not really? Scientist say dogs could get it but don't show symptoms. They don't know if they can infect humans back. The only real study made about it was done several days after the infection. It was thought the dogs were eating left-overs of the infected animals (bushmeat) like humans did. They don't know if humans can infect dogs at all in the first place. Right now they were saying the dog should be put on quarantine too so they can study him directly.



Poop pup
And nurse who got it  That must be so awful.  At least Ebola-chan is fast and short lived.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 8, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Yes, but... not really? Scientist say dogs could get it but don't show symptoms. They don't know if they can infect humans back. The only real study made about it was done several days after the infection. It was thought the dogs were eating left-overs of the infected animals (bushmeat) like humans did. They don't know if humans can infect dogs at all in the first place. Right now they were saying the dog should be put on quarantine too so they can study him directly.



>dont show symptoms

>dont know whether humans can get infected from them

THIS IS ENCOURAGING


----------



## Mako (Oct 8, 2014)

Holy smokes. Poor dog.


----------



## Blue (Oct 8, 2014)

It's a dog


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 8, 2014)

Blue said:


> It's a dog


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> >dont show symptoms
> 
> >dont know whether humans can get infected from them
> 
> THIS IS ENCOURAGING



>dont know if dogs get infected by human contact

This is perhaps the only chance they will have to study the dog. IF they become infectious themselves simply by human contact (and not only by eating infected meat), then it would help a lot to know it so the scientist can take the necessary precautions tackling down the outbreak in Africa... you know, with their streets full of stray dogs.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2014)

Great, they killed the dog.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2014)

So I had plans for Texas this Christmas...


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2014)

And how long till this start?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2014)

Well fuck.


----------



## MinatoRider (Oct 8, 2014)

It the SARS outbreak all over again.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 8, 2014)

Well he got what he deserved, lets hope no one else gets it.



> (CNN) -- [Breaking news at 4:28 p.m. ET]
> 
> Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Dr. Tom Frieden said Wednesday that enhanced Ebola screening measures at select U.S. airports will "find people with fever" as well as those who have been in contact with people infected with the virus but may not have Ebola.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

How did he deserve it?


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 8, 2014)

Mael said:


> How did he deserve it?



He _lied_ about working with Ebola patients. The Liberian Government was going to prosecute him if he survived, and even the Liberian president called him out for his behavior.


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> He _lied_ about working with Ebola patients. The Liberian Government was going to prosecute him if he survived, and even the Liberian president called him out.



Okay that was a very stupid thing to do.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 8, 2014)

Mael said:


> How did he deserve it?



martyr's can move mountains


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 8, 2014)

I think people are overacting a bit.


----------



## MinatoRider (Oct 8, 2014)

Normality said:


> I think people are overacting a bit.





Just goes to show you that the media love virus outbreaks, the fear mongering is a level 5 today.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 8, 2014)

So if there ever was a zombie outbreak in some country would America allow people to just enter the states only using "scans" to find the infected. >_>


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2014)

> So if there ever was a zombie outbreak in some country would America allow people to just enter the *states only using "scans" to find the infected*. >_>



Well the United States was always late to do that in almost every zombie movie.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 8, 2014)

The family is already claiming bias against them. 



I would say that the actions of the guy lying about potential exposure played a bigger part  He gave the virus plenty of time to work its magic, perhaps if he had told the truth off the bat he could have gotten the medicine sooner, its not like we have supplies of this stockpiled.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2014)

Palm Siberia said:


> So if there ever was a zombie outbreak in some country would America allow people to just enter the states only using "scans" to find the infected. >_>



yeah airport security should stripsearch everybody entering the country to look for bites/scratches/rashes/hickies/ropemarks/skull tattoos/genital piercings

just to be safe

something that only happens in movies or something that only killed like 2000 people in some shit hole country this one time is a good reason to destroy the privacy and dignity of the other 7 billion all the rest of the time


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Well the United States was always late to do that in almost every zombie movie.



yeah whereas all the other countries did much better in all the foreign zombie movies that nobody ever saw because they're worse than just filming a dog taking a shit and slowing it down to last 2 hours

making anti american comments for no reason is soooo cooooooool


----------



## Luke (Oct 8, 2014)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> But seriously guys. Why the fuck are airlines still allowing flights to those shithole countries?



Seriously...people are going to end up dying over political correctness.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Oct 8, 2014)

I feel like it might take a little while to get to a small island in Alaska so I am safe for now.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 8, 2014)

One thing we can be certain of, Madagascar will be fine.  I know this from playing any killer virus video game.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh boy here i go, and i hope that isn't because the 2nd turn will be in 2 weeks



now its time to ban those visas like what the saudis did


----------



## capriixuda (Oct 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> One thing we can be certain of, Madagascar will be fine.  I know this from playing any killer virus video game.



Don't forget Greenland.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 10, 2014)

> making anti american comments for no reason is soooo cooooooool



Now that you mentioned it, it is pretty cool.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 10, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> Oh boy here i go, and i hope that isn't because the 2nd turn will be in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> now its time to ban those visas like what the saudis did



may the odds be ever in your favour, Brazil and Madrid


----------



## Saishin (Oct 10, 2014)

> *Spain sets up Ebola 'crisis committee'*
> 
> Spanish PM Mariano Rajoy has set up a special committee to deal with the impact of Europe's first case of Ebola.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-29573865


----------



## Psychic (Oct 10, 2014)

MinatoRider said:


> Just goes to show you that the media love virus outbreaks, the fear mongering is a level 5 today.



The CDC did said that up to 1.4 million could be infected if the virus was not dealt with and contained.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 10, 2014)

> Meanwhile in Mali, an experimental serum is being tested on volunteer health workers.



Good news. Maybe?


----------



## Hunter (Oct 10, 2014)

Psychic said:


> The CDC did said that up to 1.4 million could be infected if the virus was not dealt with and contained.



Well, damn. But so far it's getting the attention it deserves. However it's scary to see how quickly that virus can spread.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 10, 2014)

This is all deliberately being done on purpose.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 11, 2014)

US wont cure all citizens, only important people.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 11, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> US wont cure all citizens, only important people.



Not just US, but also in Africa and the rest of the world.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 11, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> Oh boy here i go, and i hope that isn't because the 2nd turn will be in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> now its time to ban those visas like what the saudis did



Just saying for the uninformed:

*Veja is the Fox News of Brazil.
*
Take everything from them with a grain of salt.

But yeah, a guy was hospitalized in Brazil and suspected of having Ebola. But they did a test on him today and he got negative for Ebola. They are gonna do another one tomorrow to confirm it, tho.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 11, 2014)

Funny I don't think any of my friends talking about this in any part of China or Taiwan.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 12, 2014)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just saying for the uninformed:
> 
> *Veja is the Fox News of Brazil.
> *
> ...



but he had no contacts with those who were infected

it was another case of climate fever


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2014)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just saying for the uninformed:
> 
> *Veja is the Fox News of Brazil.
> *
> ...



That's not an apt comparison.  Though Fox News adds much bias into their stories and have shitty reporting, the story itself is usually true.  They rarely just make shit up.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 12, 2014)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Just saying for the uninformed:
> 
> *Veja is the Fox News of Brazil.
> *
> ...



BEST . COMPARISON . EVER .


----------



## eHav (Oct 12, 2014)

so theres a second infected in the US? lol


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 12, 2014)

Just read about it in BBC. It seems like a health care worker who treated the first patient (who died 4 days ago) has tested positive for Ebola.

The Guardian says that Cuba has started sending health workers to Africa. More than 150 last week from a total of more than 450 that it plans to send while on the other hand the Australian govt says that it won't send any doctors for the time being. The Guardian stresses that the World Health Organization has already said that the most effective way of dealing with the crisis is hitting it at its source by sending money, health workers and health material and not by closing the borders since that would only threaten the relief efforts.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2014)

Mider T said:


> That's not an apt comparison.  Though Fox News adds much bias into their stories and have shitty reporting, the story itself is usually true.  They rarely just make shit up.



Same can be said about Veja. It's hard to find the useful information under the tons of bias and bigotry they write.


----------



## Blue (Oct 12, 2014)

CDC is doing the same thing the Spanish are doing, pretending there was a breach in protocol.

Who the fuck breaches protocol with Ebola on tap?

I said it was aerosol earlier but I'm not entirely sure now. Either
1. It survives on surfaces way fucking longer than anyone can imagine
or
2. ??? **
or
3. No profit

Also where's Obnoxious Toroxus, I need him to tell me again about how Ebola is AIDS and you need to stab someone and have sex with the wound to get it.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 12, 2014)

Blue said:


> CDC is doing the same thing the Spanish are doing, pretending there was a breach in protocol.
> 
> Who the fuck breaches protocol with Ebola on tap?
> 
> ...



no sunlight death rays or a freaking cold to kill it


also


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 12, 2014)

Blue said:


> CDC is doing the same thing the Spanish are doing, pretending there was a breach in protocol.
> 
> Who the fuck breaches protocol with Ebola on tap?
> 
> ...




CDC says that the person was wearing protective gear the whole time. It must've being a breach of safety protocol (or so I hope...). The head of CDC says that removing the protective gear incorrectly may lead to a contamination.

Also:



> Daniel Varga, chief clinical officer for Texas Health Resources, the parent company of Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas, said that the health-care worker cared for Mr. Duncan on his second visit to the hospital. The health-care worker was wearing protective gear recommended by the CDC while caring for him, he said. That included a gown, gloves, face shield and mask. That isn?t the full moon suit that is used by health workers in Africa, where infection control is harder to manage.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2014)

we're all incubating that shit as we speak...


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 12, 2014)

> (CNN) -- The deadly Ebola virus has been contracted by someone inside the United States for the first time.
> 
> A nurse who had worn protective gear during her "extensive contact" at a Dallas hospital with an Ebola patient who died tested positive during a preliminary blood test, officials said Sunday.
> 
> ...



Well that wanker who lied about being in contact with ebola infected someone else.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 12, 2014)

Well only a matter of time before we all die. good luck out there people.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 12, 2014)

Oceania said:


> *Well only a matter of time* before we all die. good luck out there people.



Still waiting. 



> we're all incubating that shit as we speak...



Still waiting for the virus to develop a consciousness.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 13, 2014)

its only one person. itll die before my calculus teachers talk about exponents becomes real life.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 13, 2014)

It's funny anyone in America is more scared of this than heart disease or cancer.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 13, 2014)

~M~ said:


> It's funny anyone in America is more scared of this than heart disease or cancer.


Or diabetes or guns or car accidents or medical malpractice or food poisoning and many other things really. At least as situation stands.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 13, 2014)

adee said:


> Or diabetes or guns or car accidents or medical malpractice or food poisoning and many other things really. At least as situation stands.



Everyone saw Outbreak and expects it to be like that!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 13, 2014)

~M~ said:


> It's funny anyone in America is more scared of this than heart disease or cancer.



Those aren't contagious, let alone capable of wiping out entire populations.  And I'd rather die of heart disease than of fucking ebola.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 13, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Those aren't contagious, let alone capable of wiping out entire populations.  And I'd rather die of heart disease than of fucking ebola.


The point is that people in US don't need to fear it as long as they can isolate themselves from it as far as possible. Ofc, that's not saying that people in Africa shouldn't be terrified of it, even though on aggregate civil unrest, accidents, malaria, malnutrition etc has claimed many more lives. To them, your point applies.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 13, 2014)

We can manage as long as Ebola doesn't _evolve..._


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 13, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> We can manage as long as Ebola doesn't _evolve..._



When ebola starts moving into colder climates, then I'll be a little scared.  But right now it's just a hot mess.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2014)

Blue said:


> CDC is doing the same thing the Spanish are doing, pretending there was a breach in protocol.
> 
> Who the fuck breaches protocol with Ebola on tap?
> 
> ...



I told you it was not aerosol but you kept pressing that shit, such a genius.

Also Ebola would be HIV, not AIDs. You can't get AIDs unless you have HIV.


----------



## Blue (Oct 13, 2014)

The problem with your approach is... I don't care what you tell me... because you're pretty far from an expert.

And yes, I'm aware of the difference between HIV and AIDS. I was obviously lampooning Toro. Next time I'll put it in quotation marks for you.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2014)

Obviously I have more knowledge on the topic than you.


----------



## Blue (Oct 13, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Obviously I have more knowledge on the topic than you.





What do you even do for a living, post on the internet?


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 13, 2014)

Blue said:


> The problem with your approach is... I don't care what you tell me... because you're pretty far from an expert.
> 
> And yes, I'm aware of the difference between HIV and AIDS. I was obviously lampooning Toro. Next time I'll put it in quotation marks for you.



Everyone's a self proclaimed expert on Ebola, duh 

It's the 1000 googles to make an expert out of someone.

Honestly, people shouldn't be too worried.  Everyone is in quarantine who was in contact with the people in the US.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 13, 2014)

HB you don't have a Science degree.

Just leave it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 13, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Everyone's a self proclaimed expert on Ebola, duh
> 
> It's the 1000 googles to make an expert out of someone.
> 
> Honestly, people shouldn't be too worried.  Everyone is in quarantine who was in contact with the people in the US.



I dunno, the US made some poor errors like getting unprotected street worker to clean up 'Ebola' vomit outside the house of the first victim and supposedly the Sheriff or Deputy fell ill after entering the house...


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 13, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I dunno, the US made some poor errors like getting unprotected street worker to clean up 'Ebola' vomit outside the house of the first victim and supposedly the Sheriff or Deputy fell ill after entering the house...



whoaaaaaaa dude, wtf!? 

That's messed up and really stupid 
Why would they do that?!?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2014)

Blue said:


> What do you even do for a living, post on the internet?



Yes. And I get paid nothing to do it while having no bills to pay. Jelly?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 13, 2014)

adee said:


> The point is that people in US don't need to fear it as long as they can isolate themselves from it as far as possible. Ofc, that's not saying that people in Africa shouldn't be terrified of it, even though on aggregate civil unrest, accidents, malaria, malnutrition etc has claimed many more lives. To them, your point applies.



And we've done such a phenomenal job of that haven't we?  It's not like the shit has gotten into the US already or anything, right?

No, I don't trust people to be smart with shit like this; they've already proven themselves time and again not to be, and that alone is enough validation of fear.

But this is all irrelevant because I think it unlikely that it won't be contained, but that doesn't mean the thought of it not being contained is not frightening.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 13, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I dunno, the US made some poor errors like getting unprotected street worker to clean up 'Ebola' vomit outside the house of the first victim and supposedly the Sheriff or Deputy fell ill after entering the house...




Yes.

There are photos of the ebola infected vomit being pressure washed, here:



.


----------



## Kadu (Oct 13, 2014)

It's believed that if you have already beaten Ebola that you can not be infected by it again.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2014)

Mvp said:


> It's believed that if you have already beaten Ebola that you can not be infected by it again.



Think of it as the chicken pox or measles. Once you get it you'll never have them again.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 14, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Yes.
> 
> There are photos of the ebola infected vomit being pressure washed, here:
> 
> ...



Oh my god, worst idea ever.

Just why? Whywhywhywhywhy!


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 15, 2014)

Second health care worker tests positive for Ebola:

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...alth-care-worker-tests-positive-ebola-n226161


----------



## Ae (Oct 15, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> When ebola starts moving into colder climates, then I'll be a little scared.  But right now it's just a hot mess.



It can't survive in colder climates


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just bomb everyone.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 15, 2014)

Zezima said:


> Second health care worker tests positive for Ebola:
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...alth-care-worker-tests-positive-ebola-n226161



It's happening...!


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 15, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> It's happening...!



Saw this... what an unfortunate series of events 


I hope they're implementing tighter protocols for safety


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 15, 2014)

So far, when it come to Europe we have;

1) A British citizen infected in Africa has being brought back to the UK and has now fully recovered.

2) A French citizen infected in Africa has being brought back to France and has now fully recovered.

3) An Senegalese citizen infected in Africa has being brought to Germany and has now fully recovered.

4) A Norwegian citizen infected in Africa has being brought back to Norway and is currently being treated.

5) An Ugandan citizen infected in Africa has being brought to Germany and is currently being treated.

6) A Spanish citizen infected in Spain, while treating a patient who was medically evacuated there from Africa, is currently being treated.

7) A Sudanese citizen infected in Africa has being brought to Germany but died there.

8) Two Spanish citizens infected in Africa have being brought back to Spain but they died there, one of them infecting a Spanish nurse.

In the US;

A) Three American citizens infected in Africa have being brought back to the US and have now fully recovered.

B) Two American citizens infected in Africa have being brought back to the US and are currently being treated.

C) Two American citizens infected in the US, while treating a patient who was infected in Africa and traveled to the country, are currently being treated.

D) A Liberian citizen infected in Africa came to the US and died, infecting two local healthcare workers.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 15, 2014)

Or how about we stop pussy footing around and cut direct air traffic from  Africa


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 15, 2014)

MasterSitsu said:


> Or how about we stop pussy footing around and cut direct air traffic from  Africa



Ya know, I heard some pretty killer conspiracy theories about why they aren't doing this.

One being that it's not ebola killing these people it's Red Cross vaccines and people dumping formaldehyde in African wells


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 15, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> So far, when it come to Europe we have;
> 
> 1) A British citizen infected in Africa has being brought back to the UK and has now fully recovered.
> 
> ...



it is ok. At least China doesn't have ebola cases, yet. 



> Organizers say concern about the spread of the Ebola virus is expected to impact attendance at China's largest international trade fair, which kicks off Wednesday.
> 
> *Spokesman for the Canton Fair Liu Jianjun was quoted in Chinese newspapers as saying he expects to see a fall in the number of foreign buyers, especially those from African countries*. About 500,000 buyers and exhibitors usually attend the biannual event in the southern city of Guangzhou, including about 15,000 from Africa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 15, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> it is ok. At least China doesn't have ebola cases, yet.



Kind of surprising since China's huge population and crowded metropolises 
Just you wait, Link... some is just waiting to slip through security!


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm surprised too, since there are a lot of African exchange students in many Chinese universities. Although, we don't have as many civilians going to Africa or vice versa.


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2014)

While this is indeed a serious threat, thanks for this thread man now I got some material for my biology project in my Environmental class. 

On another note, oh my shit frickin crap is crazy. 

This guys apathy to Ebola is astounding


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 15, 2014)

Human-to-human transmission occurs only via direct contact with blood or body fluid from an infected person(including embalming of an infected dead body).
In other words, if those idiotic politicians would be a bit more cautious about this, there wouldn't be such as an issue, but no, those idiots only respond too late and when they indirectly killed thousands.


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 15, 2014)

*ebola is mutating but scientists doesn't know how*





> NEW ORLEANS, LA (WVUE) -
> With the lingering mystery over the latest case of Ebola in Dallas, many people have questioned whether the killer virus has become airborne. A pair of local experts weighed in on whether Ebola is "changing its stripes," so to speak.
> 
> "What we're finding is, is that the virus is mutating, In fact, it's mutating in humans as the virus spreads from human to human to human much faster than it was when it was just circulating around in the rain forest in the animals there,? said Robert Garry, Ph.D., a Tulane virologist who is also a professor of microbiology.
> ...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 15, 2014)

It's haaaaah-pennnniiiiiinnnng /le creepy voice


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 15, 2014)

We're dooooooom'd.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 15, 2014)

Boy. What if the people who I hate die from this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2014)

Global epidemic virus mutating...yep


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

All viruses mutate. HIV is the fastest mutating virus in the world. And, technically, all lifeforms mutate as well. However, it's impossible for Ebola to mutate into an airborne virus, for the same reasons HIV can't either.

This is just more sensationalistic fear-mongering.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2014)

Nature may yet surprise you, Toroxus.

//HbS


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Nature may yet surprise you, Toroxus.
> 
> //HbS



HIV blows Ebola out of the water in terms of mutatability. And Ebola and HIV have the same transmission mode. If there was going to be a blood-borne virus that mutated into an airborne virus, it would have been HIV. But then again, no virus has ever mutated in a way as to change transmission modes yet retain its immediate virulence. In fact, just to set the record straight, no virus has ever mutated in this way since the dawn of virology.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 15, 2014)

It is ok. They're both shitty things that we don't want.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> HIV blows Ebola out of the water in terms of mutatability. And Ebola and HIV have the same transmission mode. If there was going to be a blood-borne virus that mutated into an airborne virus, it would have been HIV. But then again, no virus has ever mutated in a way as to change transmission modes yet retain its immediate virulence. In fact, just to set the record straight, no virus has ever mutated in this way since the dawn of virology.



Basically.

The main reason HIV is so difficult to cure is it mutates at an absolutely mind-boggling pace.  Each infected person has many different strains of the disease at the same time, so even if you cured a couple strains they may still end up infected by the others they already had.

All life forms are constantly mutating and changing, thats part of nature.  This is just another attempt to get people to start freaking out over ebola.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Now of course, what the OP article left out because it's supposed to be a scare story, all viruses, and all lifeforms mutate. Viruses are much quicker at mutating than organisms, and once upon a time, Influenza's ancestors had to have been a blood-borne virus, but mutated into an airborne one. However, such a radical mutation also causes problems with other parts of the virus. From its capsule, to its target receptors, etc. 

The point being, if you're really worried about the "what if" ____ virus mutates and becomes more virulent, then the worst-case yet most-likely scenario for that blank is obviously HIV.
I'm not worried about the "What if in the bazillion to one chance that Ebola mutates into an airborne virus?" I'm more worried about the "What if in the million to one chance that HIV mutates into an airborne virus?"


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 15, 2014)

HIV.airborne. I think i would cry.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> -snip-



Quiet, Farnsworth! 

Accept your fate like everyone else!


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> This is just more sensationalistic fear-mongering.



I agree with you. But we should still take precautions for this virus.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> I agree with you. But we should still take precautions for this virus.



And how we would take precautions against a mutation that has never occurred in virology history? Again, if you're worried about that kind of mutation, you should be more worried about one of the deadliest and THE most likely disease to mutate like that: HIV.


----------



## Luke (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> And how we would take precautions against a mutation that has never occurred in virology history? Again, if you're worried about that kind of mutation, you should be more worried about one of the deadliest and THE most likely disease to mutate like that: HIV.



Precautions as in stopping flights to and from Africa to the US. The EU has done it. Why not us?


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2014)

This is a scare story

But Toroxus is still full of crap


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus, stop ruining a perfectly good excuse to panic! WE'RE DOOMED! DOOOOOOOOOMED!


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 15, 2014)

@JSJ: Not all parts of Africa are affected dumbass. Wish people would stop acting like Africa is a country.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Precautions as in stopping flights to and from Africa to the US. The EU has done it. Why not us?



The US doesn't have fights to or from the infected areas of Africa.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 15, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Toroxus, stop ruining a perfectly good excuse to panic! WE'RE DOOMED! DOOOOOOOOOMED!



This. I wish for global chaos so that I can finally throw that Chuck Berry concert in a bloc party I wanted to host before doomsday or radical change...


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 15, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> @JSJ: Not all parts of Africa are affected dumbass. Wish people would stop acting like Africa is a country.



Admit it though most of Africa, barring a few nations is a shithole there is really nothing lost in referring to "Africa" as an entire country rather than each individual country in Africa.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 15, 2014)

Can't you people die already so that we could end this Ebola shit ?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 15, 2014)

Can we get to the matter at hand and hurry up with, you are all gonna die part ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 15, 2014)

population control tres chic


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2014)

1) Everyone got infected and will soon dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 15, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Admit it though most of Africa, barring a few nations is a shithole there is really nothing lost in referring to "Africa" as an entire country rather than each individual country in Africa.



Said by every ignorant and uneducated person.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 15, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Said by every ignorant and uneducated person.



Your going to dispute the fact that Africa as whole is irrelevant and shithole with a few exceptions? Be my guest.


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 15, 2014)

I dont think people realise how easy it is to get this disease.Bodily fluid is any liquid substance that comes from your body including your SWEAT and SPIT.Lets think about that for a second if you were sweating and someone touched your sweaty shirt well now they have Ebola.Also this shit can live on surfaces for 2 hours meaning it can be transferred indirectly.Now just imagine all the places that nurse went in Texas to understand how paranoid this can make a person.ANY SURFACE YOU TOUCH could have it because people dont wash their hands or someone could have sticked their finger by the edge of their lip getting some saliva on it.


Lets just hope those CDC idiots finally ban flights from Africa.

Only a matter of time before the public goes doomsday mode and hides in their houses


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> I dont think people realise how easy it is to get this disease.Bodily fluid is any liquid substance that comes from your body including your SWEAT and SPIT.Lets think about that for a second if you were sweating and someone touched your sweaty shirt well now they have Ebola.Also this shit can live on surfaces for 2 hours meaning it can be transferred indirectly.Now just imagine all the places that nurse went in Texas to understand how paranoid this can make a person.ANY SURFACE YOU TOUCH could have it because people dont wash their hands or someone could have sticked their finger by the edge of their lip getting some saliva on it.
> 
> 
> Lets just hope those CDC idiots finally ban flights from Africa.
> ...



NO YOU'RE WRONG YOU NEED TO INJECT THEIR SPINAL FLUID DIRECTLY INTO YOUR BRAIN TO GET EBOLA

SOURCE: HAND BANANA TOLD ME


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 15, 2014)

The black nurse also went to a funeral meaning she CRIED ON PEOPLE AND THEY CRIED ON OTHER PEOPLE.These infected individuals could be making out with other people just spreading the more and more.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2014)

Is Toroxus a virus expert?


----------



## Suit (Oct 15, 2014)

Fucking Ebola.

How does it work?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 15, 2014)

oho
now you're fucked


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 15, 2014)

It isnt mutating its just the CDC dont really understand how dangerous something that can infect you by any bodily fluids actually is.Its not airborne all you have to do is spit on someone's wall and if they touch that spit spot on the wall before 2 hours are up then they have the disease.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2014)

Ebola is basically the modern day black plague.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 15, 2014)

I now remember certain passages foretelling about wars and pestilence and whatnot.

And people could say this is part of Agenda 21. Or maybe not.

Well, whatever. I'm far more likely to be killed by one of the crazy crack-addicted lunatics in my neighborhood than a virus I have to first leave the internet to contract.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> It isnt mutating its just the CDC dont really understand how dangerous something that can infect you by any bodily fluids actually is.Its not airborne all you have to do is spit on someone's wall and if they touch that spit spot on the wall before 2 hours are up then they have the disease.



Ebola has only spread from blood, urine, and feces, the latter two being the sustainable modes. Which falls extremely short of "any bodily fluids." Anyway HIV spreads is also how Ebola spreads, they have the same transmission modes. However, unlike HIV, Ebola can't survive outside of a liquid for 2 hours. In regards to the public, "If it dries; Ebola dies." And even if someone touches an EVD positive liquid, which isn't saliva, they still have to get it into their body to expose themselves. Which means they have to do more than just touch a liquid to become exposed. Not to mention, exposure =/= infection.

Lastly, the CDC doesn't know how to contain a virus that "spreads through all bodily fluids" because no such virus exists or ever has. No virus has ever infected such a wide variety of cells to be present in so many different parts of the body. And when it comes to blood-borne viruses like EVD, the CDC is very experienced with dealing with them, the other popular blood-borne virus known as "HIV" has been around for awhile.


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Ebola has only spread from blood, urine, and feces, the latter two being the sustainable modes. Which falls extremely short of "any bodily fluids." Anyway HIV spreads is also how Ebola spreads, they have the same transmission modes. However, unlike HIV, Ebola can't survive outside of a liquid for 2 hours. In regards to the public, "If it dries; Ebola dies." And even if someone touches an EVD positive liquid, which isn't saliva, they still have to get it into their body to expose themselves. Which means they have to do more than just touch a liquid to become exposed. Not to mention, exposure =/= infection.
> 
> Lastly, the CDC doesn't know how to contain a virus that "spreads through all bodily fluids" because no such virus exists or ever has. No virus has ever infected such a wide variety of cells to be present in so many different parts of the body. And when it comes to blood-borne viruses like EVD, the CDC is very experienced with dealing with them, the other popular blood-borne virus known as "HIV" has been around for awhile.



What about semen?


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> I dont think people realise how easy it is to get this disease.Bodily fluid is any liquid substance that comes from your body including your SWEAT and SPIT.Lets think about that for a second if you were sweating and someone touched your sweaty shirt well now they have Ebola.Also this shit can live on surfaces for 2 hours meaning it can be transferred indirectly.Now just imagine all the places that nurse went in Texas to understand how paranoid this can make a person.ANY SURFACE YOU TOUCH could have it because people dont wash their hands or someone could have sticked their finger by the edge of their lip getting some saliva on it.
> 
> 
> Lets just hope those CDC idiots finally ban flights from Africa.
> ...





Not only do you have no idea how Ebola spreads, but you have no idea that the CDC doesn't control flights, nor are there any flights between the US and infected nations to begin with. 

Have you ever taken a virology or epidemiology course? No? So maybe you should shut the fuck up.

Edit: And forgetting how Ebola can't transmit this way, but who goes to a funeral and "Cries on people?" Your post is so sensational and bullshit, I'm starting to think it's satirical.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 15, 2014)

Man. What the fuck. 

That is all.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 15, 2014)

Blue said:


> NO YOU'RE WRONG YOU NEED TO INJECT THEIR SPINAL FLUID DIRECTLY INTO YOUR BRAIN TO GET EBOLA
> 
> SOURCE: HAND BANANA TOLD ME



My name is Hand Banana, and I approve this butthurt.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> What about semen?



Non-sustainable transmission mode because it has a E0 of <1.0. Not going to address how almost everything you said was wrong?


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2014)

Choa said:


> Is Toroxus a virus expert?



No, he's just making shit up

Not even parroting the softened-up version the CDC spreads

It's just total bullshit


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> My name is Hand Banana, and I approve this butthurt.



There is so much fearmongering and strawmanning here from the usual crowd, I can't even comprehend this circle-jerk. I guess people are bored.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Blue said:


> No, he's just making shit up
> 
> Not even parroting the softened-up version the CDC spreads
> 
> It's just total bullshit



A: Not only did I pay attention in high school biology, which is probably more than any of you can say.

B: I spent years learning about biology in college.

C: I did study virology and epidemiology.

D: Because I do research in the field of epidemiology.

E: With a virologist, and 2 immunologists. (+ a lot of other people)

F: And I fail to see how you think you're qualified to criticize the CDC when you literally know nothing about virology, epidemiology, or even biology in general.

And lastly, let me toss out two very big buzz words in the virology field right now:
CD4 and HAVCR1. If you have no idea what I'm talking about, then you have no business talking about virology or epidemiology. In b4 people google them and copy the wiki articles.


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2014)

You probably missed my post in the other thread where I said my thesis was on CCR5 supercontrollers.

I know you missed the part where I called you, let me paraphrase, a small vagina, because a friendly mod deleted that part of my post.

Where did you study?


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 15, 2014)

Blue said:


> You probably missed my post in the other thread where I said my thesis was on CCR5 supercontrollers.
> 
> I know you missed the part where I called you, let me paraphrase, a small vagina, because a friendly mod deleted that part of my post.



Because these are two typical things that go together. Remind me again how someone does a paper, of any quality, on CCR5 but has incredible ignorance in seemingly all aspects of biology? Do you have any idea how astonishing uneducated you sound?



> Where did you study?



Undergrad was in a university near NYC. My masters was in a different university near NYC. I take interns from, and work with staff of the former. And I do that research at, and with some interns of, the latter. While my work is confidential, the experiments were of my conception, and they deal entirely with epidemiology.

The sad part is that the interns I hire, who are still students acquiring their bachelors, and sometimes masters, seem to know a lot more about blood-borne pathogens than you do. Which, if you do have a degree in this field, makes me really question its accreditation.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2014)

Before you go attacking a possible source of info, is the info you have brought been proven legit and clear, Blue?


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Because these are two typical things that go together. Remind me again how someone does a paper, of any quality, on CCR5 but has incredible ignorance in seemingly all aspects of biology? Do you have any idea how astonishing uneducated you sound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL so basically you have given no proof to back your claim.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Oct 15, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Before you go attacking a possible source of info, is the info you have brought been proven legit and clear, Blue?



I have a contact at LSUHSC. I'll ask him what his take on Dr. Lopez's statements & if he's spoken with him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 15, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Your going to dispute the fact that Africa as whole is irrelevant and shithole with a few exceptions? Be my guest.



No, he's saying it's still a continent regardless on what you feel about it. Might as well say Antarctica is not a continent either. Africa is officially a continent i.e not a country.


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Because these are two typical things that go together. Remind me again how someone does a paper, of any quality, on CCR5 but has incredible ignorance in seemingly all aspects of biology? Do you have any idea how astonishing uneducated you sound?


I know how _educated_ I sound, because I am educated, at a university near Miami, because it's in Miami, is, in fact, the University of Miami, and you can find me there tomorrow, where I am pursuing a degree in medicine.

Meanwhile I don't believe your postgrad nonsense for a second. You keep repeating this strange idea that Ebola is entirely bloodborne when not only is that very clearly not the case, demonstrated repeatedly in the last few weeks, every bit of mainstream literature on the subject establishes Ebola as indirect/droplet transmissible. That's an elementary distinction nobody who knew their own asshole from a bomb crater would make.



Agmaster said:


> Before you go attacking a possible source of info, is the info you have brought been proven legit and clear, Blue?


I... don't know what you're asking. If you're asking if what I'm saying is true, it is. Look it up on the CDC website. Ebola is aerosol.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

so the strain, last ship, and walking dead are coming to real life

cool

now all I need to do is find a nuclear bunker with tons of supplies......................


----------



## Suit (Oct 15, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Because these are two typical things that go together. Remind me again how someone does a paper, of any quality, on CCR5 but has incredible ignorance in seemingly all aspects of biology? Do you have any idea how astonishing uneducated you sound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Blue said:


> I know how _educated_ I sound, because I am educated, at a university near Miami, because it's in Miami, is, in fact, the University of Miami, and you can find me there tomorrow, where I am pursuing a degree in medicine.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't believe your postgrad nonsense for a second. You keep repeating this strange idea that Ebola is entirely bloodborne when not only is that very clearly not the case, demonstrated repeatedly in the last few weeks, every bit of mainstream literature on the subject establishes Ebola as indirect/droplet transmissible. That's an elementary distinction nobody who knew their own asshole from a bomb crater would make.
> 
> ...



Man, Biology is some weird shit. The fact that you two are so far out of my league in your knowledge of it and still disagree on something about it is upsetting. I'm pretty sure that if I get into an argument about some facts in physical sciences with another engineer, one of us or both of us is/are going to be admit to being wrong very quickly. Hardly any room for ambiguity.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2014)

> That's an elementary distinction nobody who knew their own asshole from a bomb crater would make.



quote of the year


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not just being sour grapes when I say Toro is making his shit up. I mean, I don't know what kind of engineer you are, but imagine someone claiming to be an aerospace engineering postgrad at a mystery New York university without knowing centrifugal force is inertial. That's what Toro is doing to me here.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the fact people are disputing the current evidence, if ebola could only spread as toroxus claims then how the hell did that nurse get it? Was she fucking the patient, licking him? Rolling on him. It is spreading via other means, ie aerosol. And the CDC has backed that up.


----------



## Suit (Oct 15, 2014)

Blue said:


> I'm not just being sour grapes when I say Toro is making his shit up. I mean, I don't know what kind of engineer you are, but imagine someone claiming to be an aerospace engineering postgrad at a mystery New York university without knowing centrifugal force is inertial. That's what Toro is doing to me here.



 I still have no way of knowing myself which one of you is correct. But you have to understand that you wouldn't know whether or not to take my word for it if I told you that doping semiconductors with either donor or acceptor atoms makes their carrier concentration less dependent on temperature.

That fact is literally so obscure that the site's spell check doesn't think that "acceptor" is even a word.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 15, 2014)

> I'm pretty sure that if I get into an argument about some facts in physical sciences with another engineer, one of us or both of us is/are going to be admit to being wrong very quickly. Hardly any room for ambiguity.



You'll realize it happens to us too when you get to higher levels. It happens in every field man, even physical sciences. When we start building models to explain nonlinear/chaotic/stochastic phenomena, then there's lot of understandable grounds for argument.


----------



## Suit (Oct 16, 2014)

adee said:


> You'll realize it happens to us too when you get to higher levels. It happens in every field man, even physical sciences. When we start building models to explain nonlinear/chaotic/stochastic phenomena, then there's lot of understandable grounds for argument.



That's grad school talk right there. I'm going straight to industry. I want money.


----------



## Babby (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan, cmon brah.


----------



## Babby (Oct 16, 2014)

Why do you call yourself a catboy?


----------



## Blue (Oct 16, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> I still have no way of knowing myself which one of you is correct. But you have to understand that you wouldn't know whether or not to take my word for it if I told you that doping semiconductors with either donor or acceptor atoms makes their carrier concentration less dependent on temperature.



You're right. I know what semiconductors are, and I know what doping is, but I didn't know atoms could be blood donors wait what


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes...thread is evolving to teaching...I need more.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 16, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> LOL so basically you have given no proof to back your claim.



Why don't you do yourself a favor and run along, and find every known transmission mode of Ebola. And, while you're at it, do it for HIV as well.



Blue said:


> I know how _educated_ I sound, because I am educated, at a university near Miami, because it's in Miami, is, in fact, the University of Miami, and you can find me there tomorrow, where I am pursuing a degree in medicine.



And your acquired education degrees?



> Meanwhile I don't believe your postgrad nonsense for a second. You keep repeating this strange idea that Ebola is entirely bloodborne when not only is that very clearly not the case, demonstrated repeatedly in the last few weeks, every bit of mainstream literature on the subject establishes Ebola as indirect/droplet transmissible. That's an elementary distinction nobody who knew their own asshole from a bomb crater would make.
> 
> I... don't know what you're asking. If you're asking if what I'm saying is true, it is. Look it up on the CDC website. Ebola is aerosol.



The CDC is trumped by WHO when it comes to EVD. Since no matter how many times I say it or cite it, you refuse to acknowledge it; please research for yourself, and then report back here with your findings, the transmission modes of Ebola and HIV. And until you do, maybe you should stop spouting your mouth like a fucking freshman riding high off of their acceptance letter.



Blue said:


> I'm not just being sour grapes when I say Toro is making his shit up. I mean, I don't know what kind of engineer you are, but imagine someone claiming to be an aerospace engineering postgrad at a mystery New York university without knowing centrifugal force is inertial. That's what Toro is doing to me here.



How funny information is degraded with you. How quickly "near-NYC universities" transforms into "a New York university." This seems like a rather valid example of why you maybe so inept at your own field, a field in which I remain extremely dubious to your involvement.
A better example for non-scienc-y folk would go something like this:
*Blue claims he's Chef Ramsey, but when it comes to it, can't figure out how to turn on the oven, and has the diction and attitude of a high school dropout.* Blue, if you really are in biology, and you actually have a degree in it. Then you are the most arrogant and uneducated person I have ever meet with an accredited degree in any of the three principle sciences. I have met plenty of people with degrees where the info went in one ear and out the other, but never with such a pompous and gross misunderstanding of the basics.

Now, I haven't been in the Hiring-Biologists business for very long, but during that time, I've done plenty of interviews, I've seen some really nice things on paper, but when they open their mouth, they sink their own ship. So, again, I've seen plenty of uneducated people with nice papers, but I've never seen someone so dreadfully proud, and so... so... inept at the scientific method as you. You're pretty much right up there with Jenny McCarthy in terms of ability to research and retain information.



Chelydra said:


> I like the fact people are disputing the current evidence, if ebola could only spread as toroxus claims then how the hell did that nurse get it?



Because she was in a position of possible exposure to the three main modes of transmission, including the two sustainable ones.



> Was she fucking the patient, licking him? Rolling on him.



Strawman.



> It is spreading via other means, ie aerosol. And the CDC has backed that up.



As I said in the top of this post. Why don't you do us all a favor and research the transmission modes of Ebola and HIV, and report back here. I'm really curious to see which one of you will be more accurate, and which will be more misconstrued sensationalism.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 16, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> There is so much fearmongering and strawmanning here from the usual crowd, I can't even comprehend this circle-jerk. I guess people are bored.



Did you think I was talking about you even tho I quoted Blue? I know you have me on ignore so someone quote this so he can see.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 16, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Did you think I was talking about you even tho I quoted Blue? I know you have me on ignore so someone quote this so he can see.



No, you're not on my ignore list, anymore, and I did not think you were talking to me.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 16, 2014)

> Human-to-human transmission occurs only via direct contact with blood or body fluid from an infected person (including embalming of an infected dead body), or by contact with objects contaminated by the virus, particularly needles and syringes.
> 
> Other body fluids that may transmit ebolaviruses include saliva, mucus, vomit, feces, sweat, tears, breast milk, urine, and semen.
> 
> ...



sources cited by the wiki: WHO, CDC, NCBI, Mayo Clinic and some medical books/magazines.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 16, 2014)

> Entry points include the nose, *mouth*, eyes, or open wounds, cuts and abrasions.



So I been reading that wrong. I always interpreted that as an open sore in the mouth.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 16, 2014)

Putting ebola-infected "saliva, mucus, vomit, feces, sweat, tears, breast milk, urine, and semen" in your mouth will most likely get you infected I guess. 

If you put that in your mouth you you'll probably shallow it as well I guess.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 16, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> Putting ebola-infected "saliva, mucus, vomit, feces, sweat, tears, breast milk, urine, and semen" in your mouth will most likely get you infected I guess.
> 
> If you put that in your mouth you you'll probably shallow it as well I guess.



I wonder if it's mutating cuz nurses are getting sick and they're supposed to wearing the most protective gear but the people who the victims who come here are around are fine-ish


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 16, 2014)

So the two threads merged?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 16, 2014)

Why wouldn't it be it's the same shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 16, 2014)

Eh, I was confused when a thread just disappeared.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 16, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> That's grad school talk right there. I'm going straight to industry. I want money.


What she's basically saying is that when a large phenomena occurs in a certain scientific field, people tend to disagree on the reasons of why/how it happens.


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 16, 2014)

Toxorus is a CDC spy telling us false information just to prevent any sort of public mass panic.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 16, 2014)

You know, it's always amusing to see Blue and Toroxus insulting each other.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Oct 16, 2014)

Geg said:


> Dang, Blue just straight up posting conspiracy theories in the Cafe now




The CDC track record is nothing to brag about. It's more like a cluster fuck of "let's deal with the problem because there is one" instead of prevention. The horse is out of the barn, people.

The screening process at these airports is joke. The incubation period for the disease is too long. Allowing people to enter from that region of Africa is another joke. You wanted to go there & be a humanitarian, fine, but stay the **** over there till you've been quarantined. 

So far, everything has worked out great. We're all safe, no one has Ebola & there's no threat. 

Does everyone remember this chart?



Yeah... because people with AIDS in hospitals really need to be more carefully cared for than those with Ebola... What an F'n joke.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 16, 2014)

Yea I was right about the measles.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 16, 2014)

informative.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> informative.



I remember seeing it in Contagion

That's where I get all my info for infectious diseases


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't forget that Ebola's two main modes of transmission, feces and urine, which give it a positive E0, don't exist in modern nations.



> include saliva, mucus, vomit, feces, sweat, tears, breast milk, urine, and semen.



Oh goodie, someone did half of my assignment. Now what about HIV? You know, what, screw it, I'll do it for you:



> include saliva, mucus, vomit, feces, sweat, tears, breast milk, urine, and semen.



Okay, so let's ask a very important question. Has anyone have been infected in these ways? Last time I checked with WHO, which was 5-10 days ago, this was the breakdown:

Saliva: HIV and Ebola are present. Only HIV has been transmitted in this way. Ebola has the capacity to be transmissible in this manner, but it has yet to happen.

Mucus: HIV and Ebola are present. Only HIV has been transmitted in this way. Ebola has the capacity to be transmissible in this manner, but it has yet to happen.

Vomit: HIV and Ebola are present. Vomiting in not a symptom of HIV or Ebola, but both have transmitted in this way.

Feces: The main-mode of transportation of Ebola. No one has ever been infected with HIV in this way.

Sweat: EVD and HIV have never been found in sweat. 

Tears: HIV and Ebola are present. HIV has been transmitted in this fashion, but not Ebola.

Breast Milk: HIV is present and has transmitted. I don't know about Ebola though.

Urine: The other main-mode of transportation of Ebola. No one has ever been infected with HIV in this way.

Semen: The main-mode of transportation of HIV. Ebola has also transmitted in this fashion.

Even though Ebola and HIV are present in all these fluids (except sweat), that does not mean that they can cause transmission. 

And lastly,

Blood: The main-mode of transportation of HIV. Ebola can also transmit in this fashion. And, naturally, if any other the above fluids contain blood, the blood can be more easily transmitted.

I also highlight the sustainable (< 1 E0) modes for both HIV and Ebola.

And before you cry about the CDC this and that about sweat transmission, their cited research found 1 case of EVD-like RNA fragments in sweat, believed to be carried there from Urine/Feces. And isn't even infectious. If EVD or HIV could be transmitted through sweat, both viruses would be as widespread as Influenza. So it's a good thing that neither are secreted in sweat.

And, furthermore, any person who went to college for biology should know that it doesn't even make sense for HIV or Ebola to be present in sweat. Because the HIV and EVD target cell, T helper cells, aren't involved in the production or are secreted in sweat. Furthermore, because of the mechanics of sweat production, the only possible viruses that can be transmitted through sweat are those viruses that infect skin cells.

And viruses that infect skin cells are extremely widespread. HPV, Herpes, measles, etc. Herpes is the most widespread virus in the human population, with 99.999% of the population being infected. Measles and HPV are pandemics as well. That's the power of a virus that can be spread through sweat. If it can't infect skin cells, it can't spread by them either. And viruses, that infect skin cells, are extremely easy to recognize.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 16, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> @JSJ: Not all parts of Africa are affected dumbass. Wish people would stop acting like Africa is a country.



Then stop West Africa flights I don't give a shit I'm not here to be politically correct.



Toroxus said:


> The US doesn't have fights to or from the infected areas of Africa.



Thats weird, cause we do.



Hell the top ad when I search for flights is a $587 ROUND TRIP TICKET.





Toroxus said:


> There is so much fearmongering and strawmanning here from the usual crowd, I can't even comprehend this circle-jerk. I guess people are bored.



Woah if this is a circle jerk this isn't gonna be boring!


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 16, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Then stop West Africa flights I don't give a shit I'm not here to be politically correct.
> Thats weird, cause we do.



That's weird, because you didn't even look at your own source. Well, that's not that weird.

Your link was just more scaremongering. I actually found your advertisement. So, let me break this travel plan down for you in a very simple manner:

United States -> Europe -> Infected nation

And then back, is:

Infection nation -> Europe -> United States

So remind me again about these flights between the US and infected nations? Unless you're talking about modern African nations that are not infected by the virus, which would be irrelevant to this discussion. And again, explain to me what happens if we collapse the fragile economies of infected nations?

ERR: EDIT: There is a flight from LIR to the US. It's Jet Blue, runs once a week, and goes from LIR to JFK.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 16, 2014)

> Feces: The main-mode of transportation of Ebola. *No one has ever been infected with HIV in this way*



Hopefully never will.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

i heard this shit has reached denmark.

rip.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Hopefully never will.



There's a lot of hopefully. Be hopeful that the most mutatable virus in the history of virology doesn't mutate to infect skin cells, or becomes airborne. That virus would, of course be HIV. If that happened, civilization would probably end.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 16, 2014)

> There's a lot of hopefully. Be hopeful that the most mutatable virus in the history of virology doesn't mutate to infect skin cells, or *becomes airborne. That virus would, of course be HIV. If that happened, civilization would probably end.*



You know, some evil scientist in the lab somewhere is probably reading this as we speak type.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Hopefully never will.



At least all those HIV positive people can safely enjoy their scat fetish 


There's probably some scientist somewhere who's aerosolized AIDS.  Full blown AIDS in a Febreeze can


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 16, 2014)

saikyou said:


> i heard this shit has reached denmark.
> 
> rip.



Aid worker who returned to Denmark from Africa. We're still waiting for the blood test results, it's not yet a confirmed case.

We're also waiting the blood test results of a French nurse who treated an Ebola patient a few weeks ago and has being showing some symptoms.

I mentioned that case in a previous post of mine, it was a French citizen who was evacuated to France after being infected with the virus in Africa but has actually fully recovered now after expiremental treatment.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 16, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> At least all those HIV positive people can safely enjoy their scat fetish
> 
> 
> There's probably some scientist somewhere who's aerosolized AIDS.  Full blown AIDS in a Febreeze can



Lets not talk about that. It'll only encourage them.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 16, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> At least all those HIV positive people can safely enjoy their scat fetish
> 
> 
> There's probably some scientist somewhere who's aerosolized AIDS.  Full blown AIDS in a Febreeze can



If you spray someone with Aids, they won't get Aids.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Lets not talk about that. It'll only encourage them.




I got AIDS and I ain't afraid to use it!


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 16, 2014)

You can't make an industrial aerosol HIV due to technological constraints. How are you going to aerosolize it? And you'd always have to have a fresh supply that is rapidly and reliably isolated, then mixed with whatever solvent. If you put HIV liquid into a pressurized can, it won't live. Now... If you put HIV+ blood into a super-soaker with lots of crazy stuff to stablize the blood for an hour or so, and then you shot people in an orifice, like the eyes or mouth, that's some serious exposure to HIV, and has a high chance to lead to infections. But it'd also have a 100% chance to lead you to a military tribunal, for using a biological weapon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 16, 2014)

I keep waiting for you guys to die... you said you will


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 16, 2014)

> I keep waiting for you guys to die... you said you will



I never promised anything.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 16, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I keep waiting for you guys to die... you said you will



Valar morghulis


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 16, 2014)

We seriously should just bar travel to and from these parts of Africa until this is handled.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> We seriously should just bar travel to and from these parts of Africa until this is handled.



But how will aid workers infect their countries help the Ebola patients?


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 16, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Don't forget that Ebola's two main modes of transmission, feces and urine, which give it a positive E0, don't exist in modern nations.




So does that mean the 2 nurses who were infected in USA were playing with piss and shit without gloves or other protection?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wait, you don't do that?


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 16, 2014)

Wilykat said:


> So does that mean the 2 nurses who were infected in USA were playing with piss and shit without gloves or other protection?



They certainly touched some nasty stuff, could be vomit or something. But they did have gloves and equipment on. The hospital says that they somehow got infected (at least the first nurse) while trying to get their protective equipment off.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 16, 2014)

Wilykat said:


> So does that mean the 2 nurses who were infected in USA were playing with piss and shit without gloves or other protection?



There aren't a lot of protocols in place in those hospitals and not many nurses have been taught how to correctly take off protective gear without accidentally touching contaminated fluids in the process.

It actually takes a lot of practice to be able to remove protective gear without touching any fluids that have made contact in the process, especially since you can't feel when something touches the suit so you don't always know what areas to avoid touching while taking it off.


----------



## Suit (Oct 16, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Now... If you put HIV+ blood into a super-soaker with lots of crazy stuff to stablize the blood for an hour or so, and then you shot people in an orifice, like the eyes or mouth, that's some serious exposure to HIV, and has a high chance to lead to infections. But it'd also have a 100% chance to lead you to a military tribunal, for using a biological weapon.



This made me laugh way harder than it should have.


----------



## MinatoRider (Oct 16, 2014)

I understand we have to be aware but the media seems to think is going to be a zomie attack or something with scary background music they use on the news.same goes for those the politician who think that closing the borders and banning flight to west Africa is a good idea just for them to get votes for the up coming elections, shame on them


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 16, 2014)

Closing flights to the effected countries is a brilliant idea, along with sealing their borders, that is how a successful quarantine works, you isolate and contain the disease and either let it run its course or tightly control what goes in and out, something we are not doing.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 16, 2014)

&
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...s-national-guard-reserves-ebola-fight-n227336
&




> WASHINGTON ? President Obama has issued an executive order allowing the Pentagon to call up reserve troops to combat the Ebola crisis in Africa.
> 
> The Pentagon said it had no immediate plans to send reservists or National Guard troops to Africa, saying that the order simply allows the military to begin planning for those forces in its overall response.
> 
> ...




This is a fucking dumb decision. How the hell could he think that the right choice is to have our troops go to a foreign nation, risk getting infected, and then have them come back home? This is so freaking dumb and puts way too many of our people at risk .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 16, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> &
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...s-national-guard-reserves-ebola-fight-n227336
> &
> 
> ...


They should be sent to other countries! To kill people! Not unknowing infect Americans goshdarnit!

Freedumb


----------



## MinatoRider (Oct 16, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Closing flights to the effected countries is a brilliant idea, along with sealing their borders, that is how a successful quarantine works, you isolate and contain the disease and either let it run its course or tightly control what goes in and out, something we are not doing.





Yes lets close it up and not do anything so the virus gets worse and spreads to other country's and we have to put a travel banned on that country.

so do you think you can trust there government buy closing there borders lol


----------



## Risyth (Oct 16, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> &
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...s-national-guard-reserves-ebola-fight-n227336
> &
> 
> ...



*It's their top-secret plan to beat ISIS.*


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 16, 2014)

MinatoRider said:


> Yes lets close it up and not do anything so the virus gets worse and spreads to other country's and we have to put a travel banned on that country.
> 
> so do you think you can trust there government buy closing there borders lol



Considering they murder healthcare workers over there thinking that will stop ebola I am sure uninfected countries will shut their borders, and if the virus gets worse over there that's fine, let it burn itself out, no need to risk infecting other nations over it by allowing free travel or misguided sympathy getting in the way of logic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 16, 2014)

I mean these areas are backwards as fuck, a lot of areas in them have yet to be acquainted with germ theory. Some even think if you kiss one that died of Ebola you'd be immune, and that it can be cured by some natural mixture of fruits, leaves, and enchantments. How fucking stupid is that?


----------



## Ashi (Oct 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I mean these areas are backwards as fuck, a lot of areas in them have yet to be acquainted with germ theory. Some even think if you kiss one that died of Ebola you'd be immune, and that it can be cured by some natural mixture of fruits, leaves, and enchantments. How fucking stupid is that?


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 16, 2014)

Illegal african bushmeat that actually contains the Ebola virus is being imported into the US by greedy african business men who want to cater to the selfish fuckers who actually buy this shit.This could be another cause of EBola in the US besides the nurses.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Oct 16, 2014)

I live in Cleveland I am going to die.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2014)

On the dessert menu, there's something called Chocolate Freedom. And I say to the staff, not trying to be funny, you guys call the president that, right?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 16, 2014)

meadie said:


> There is a cure..
> NANO SLIVER...



Been taking mine since 2012.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 17, 2014)

What's interesting is that Ebola is described as a blood-born pathogen, something that can only be spread by ingesting the body fluids of one infected, or getting them inside you by some other means. Essentially it's spread like AIDS. To catch Ebola from someone right in front of you is more difficult than catching the cold from someone across the room.

For it to be spreading like this, it's like people are being injected with it or something.

Oh... is THAT why other countries have been kicking the Red Cross out?


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 17, 2014)

> Jamaica has ordered an immediate ban on people who have traveled through the Ebola-affected countries of Liberia, Guinea, and Sierra Leone, joining a growing number of states to impose such restrictions.



Interesting.

For a general update on the situation in Europe and the US:

There are currently three confirmed Ebola patients in Europe (one in Norway, one in Germany and the Spanish nurse) and four confirmed Ebola patients in the US (the two nurses plus two people evacuated from Africa).


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Considering they murder healthcare workers over there thinking that will stop ebola I am sure uninfected countries will shut their borders, and if the virus gets worse over there that's fine, let it burn itself out, no need to risk infecting other nations over it by allowing free travel or misguided sympathy getting in the way of logic.


So African countries are quarantining the Ebola countries... sounds like a good idea, why aren't western countries doing the same, with the exception of aid workers and citizens?



Shinryu said:


> Illegal african bushmeat that actually contains the Ebola virus is being imported into the US by greedy african business men who want to cater to the selfish fuckers who actually buy this shit.This could be another cause of EBola in the US besides the nurses.


Ughh, gross  Well if they get it, I won't feel bad




Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> I live in Cleveland I am going to die.




:ho


Hozukimaru said:


> Interesting.
> 
> For a general update on the situation in Europe and the US:
> 
> There are currently three confirmed Ebola patients in Europe (one in Norway, one in Germany and the Spanish nurse) and four confirmed Ebola patients in the US (the two nurses plus two people evacuated from Africa).


Wait, recently evacuated or the 2 aid workers who are now cured?!!?


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2014)

Obama against travel ban...be smart Barry, plz?


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 17, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Wait, recently evacuated or the 2 aid workers who are now cured?!!?



In the US? I'm talking about people who have not recovered yet.

I'm talking about the NBC News photojournalist Ashoka Mukpo. She tested positive for Ebola in Liberia on October 2 and was evacuated to the US on October 6.

I'm also talking about a  who worked as a WHO doctor in Sierra Leone. He was evacuated to the US on September 9. There were some plans for him to receive a transfusion of some kind from a British citizen who had recently recovered from Ebola. Yesterday he released a statement saying that he is better now and that he will fully recover very soon.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> In the US? I'm talking about people who have not recovered yet.
> 
> I'm talking about the NBC News photojournalist Ashoka Mukpo. She tested positive for Ebola in Liberia on October 2 and was evacuated to the US on October 6.
> 
> I'm also talking about a  who worked as a WHO doctor in Sierra Leone. He was evacuated to the US on September 9. There were some plans for him to receive a transfusion of some kind from a British citizen who had recently recovered from Ebola. Yesterday he released a statement saying that he is better now and that he will fully recover very soon.



Yeah in the US
Aw snap, we keep bringing Ebola patients here... I'm guna wake up in a hospital bed with a bunch of walkers in the cafeteria soon


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 17, 2014)

You guys need to spread Ebola faster. It takes to much time for you to die at this point.

We are wasting precious time, go out there and spread Ebola


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> You guys need to spread Ebola faster. It takes to much time for you to die at this point.
> 
> We are wasting precious time, go out there and spread Ebola



What are you gonna do once we're all dead?


----------



## Cromer (Oct 17, 2014)

I wish our governemt would close our porous fucking borders. We've (in Nigeria) not had a new case since Sep 8th or so, but border and airport screening isn't enough. No flights out of the rampant zones, no entry if your passport has been tagged in those places in the past six weeks, close the goddamned land borders etc


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> Obama against travel ban...be smart Barry, plz?



Seriously.


----------



## GearsUp (Oct 17, 2014)

on the other hand...why cant they just screen people better before flights


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2014)

The name of Ebola "Czar".


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 17, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> What are you gonna do once we're all dead?



Make sure you are really dead. After that i will party


----------



## GearsUp (Oct 17, 2014)

is this about the sparkle thing


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Make sure you are really dead. After that i will party



By yourself? You are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), no?


----------



## GearsUp (Oct 17, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> By yourself? You are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), no?



ok this gotta be sig'd


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 17, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> By yourself? You are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), no?



No... with people in EU. Only the american ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) die from ebola


----------



## GearsUp (Oct 17, 2014)

only EU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) die from black death


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 17, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> only EU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) die from black death


----------



## GearsUp (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No... with people in EU. Only the american ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) die from ebola



Oh, you only want Americans to die. Got it.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2014)

_*GOD FUCKING DAMMIT*_

щ(ಠ益ಠщ) I have had it with these articles shared in my Facebook feed claiming Ebola is fake!!  
Both in ENGLISH and SPANISH!!  WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2014)

> Oh, you only want Americans to die. Got it.



Meh. A lot of people do, apparently.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> Obama against travel ban...*be smart Barry*, plz?



You know that's not gonna happen.

Our borders and airways are staying wide open.

If a fictional zombie apocalypse breaks out, we best all fly to the moon. They'll be getting passports, free plane tickets, higher rights n' shit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 17, 2014)

Those people are idiots.


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 17, 2014)

lol so now the got Ebola on a cruise ship.There are 1000s of people on those things.If they even let one passenger of that boat this continent is doomed.Just imagine 100s of these contagious people.Those CDC idiots couldnt even monitor a single nurse but this.

 oh well thats life it was nice knowing yall


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 17, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> lol so now the got Ebola on a cruise ship.There are 1000s of people on those things.If they even let one passenger of that boat this continent is doomed.Just imagine 100s of these contagious people.Those CDC idiots couldnt even monitor a single nurse but this.
> 
> oh well thats life it was nice knowing yall



This is turning into even more of a clusterfuck than I'd imagine. I'm sure more innocent ppl are gonna test positive from this.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 17, 2014)

Well apparently there is some common sense, Belize is refusing to allow passengers on the ship that had a possible ebola contact leave. A smart choice the rest of the world should follow suit.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 18, 2014)

I was surpised at the number of measures that our health minister has taken for Ebola. 

Thermal cameras at airports, extra doctors at immigrant reception centers, supporting EU Ebola database, hospital drills, extra training of the Emergency Departments and also training of the police and the military. Questionnaires at ports and airports, special instructions to all hospitals, designated laboratory for Ebola blood tests and creation of a second one, designated hospital that will receive possible future Ebola cases with designated staff that has received special training and equipment.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Oct 18, 2014)

I finally got an email back. 

His general take on the situation is that no one can say with certainty whether or not the virus can mutate to become airborn. We also don't know with exactitude if the virus could even mutate to be passed via an intermediary / reservoir host  (any sucker type of insect). 

The main issue with this situation seems to be that the members of the House have pushed the illusion that big pharma should be in charge of developing treatments or cures for Ebola. Big pharma has zero interest because it's not good business, IE there's no money in it. Lessening NIH funding (and opportunities) for research as a whole was the worst thing possible & we're now trying to corral the horse after it's out of the barn.There's no closing the door now. Reading what members of the House (and government as a whole) believe is the "best" way to deal with this disease is down right scary, if not impractical, idiotic, unguided & flat out lazy. 

For everyone saying to remain calm, go F yourselves, please... with a knife. If more people make a ruckus about this issue, government may just listen as to not insight a wide spread panic. There's far better methodology to deal with all of this than we've been shown thus far & we just need enough people to speak out about it to force higher standards so more aren't infected & are quarantined properly if they are.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks like Nigeria and Sierra Leone are kicking out the Red Cross, which by the way is not being reported.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 19, 2014)

Synthetickiller said:


> I finally got an email back.
> 
> His general take on the situation is that no one can say with certainty whether or not the virus can mutate to become airborn. We also don't know with exactitude if the virus could even mutate to be passed via an intermediary / reservoir host  (any sucker type of insect).
> 
> ...



i smell fear, weakness and bullshit coming from this post


----------



## Jagger (Oct 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No... with people in EU. Only the american ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) die from ebola


Okay, how did this thread turn into this?


----------



## Blue (Oct 19, 2014)

Guuuuys 

I have a fever and muscle aches

I think this is the end

If I don't make it back, I want Mega to have my admin account

Kaiba gets my rep


----------



## Jagger (Oct 19, 2014)

Can you at least give me big ava rights before you go?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Okay, how did this thread turn into this?



Cmon who the fuck takes ebola serious ? Some african people die.... so what ? People die every day.

We all know its not a big danger and people are just making a big shit out of it.
If im to be serious i would call people, stupid or retarded for what they said in this thread...so its best to laugh in my own way or troll.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2014)

It might be cereal soon.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 19, 2014)

So like, is there a cure for this?

I mean, a tested and working cure?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 19, 2014)

Not that people know of.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> It might be cereal soon.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 19, 2014)

Lina Inverse said:


> So like, is there a cure for this?
> 
> I mean, a tested and working cure?



lots of cures, working and being tested ATM


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Cmon who the fuck takes ebola serious ? Some african people die.... so what ? People die every day.
> 
> We all know its not a big danger and people are just making a big shit out of it.
> If im to be serious i would call people, stupid or retarded for what they said in this thread...so its best to laugh in my own way or troll.



Then you better hope it doesn't hit Europe like west Africa. You can only talk like that because its not close to what you call home.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Looks like Nigeria and Sierra Leone are kicking out the Red Cross, which by the way is not being reported.



God dammit. I'm going to punch somebody if this is because of the rumors about the "Red Cross spreading the disease/Ebola is an hoax".


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 20, 2014)

Damn, tyme to get my masks and hide in my attic.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 20, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Looks like Nigeria and Sierra Leone are kicking out the Red Cross, which by the way is not being reported.



I don't know about Sierra Leone, but where are you getting this 'Nigeria kicking out Red Cross because of Ebola" from?

Red Cross have been verboten in some rural parts of the East and North for years now, but that had nothing to do with Ebola, but rumors that polio vaccines were actually affecting fertility/killing kids/whatever the fuck idiocy.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 20, 2014)

I heard Nigeria was ebola free as of today

Could be not reporting, could be no ebola, could be the Lion King biting the bullet and euthanizing ebola patients.


----------



## Blue (Oct 20, 2014)

Nigeria had a separate outbreak than the big one everyone's concerned about, only like 14 people ever had it.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 20, 2014)

Blue said:


> Nigeria had a separate outbreak than the big one everyone's concerned about, only like 14 people ever had it.



Eh, good news is good news


----------



## Cromer (Oct 20, 2014)

Blue said:


> Nigeria had a separate outbreak than the big one everyone's concerned about, only like 14 people ever had it.



Not exactly separate; Sawyer came in to Lagos from Liberia when the outbreak was picking up steam, and the other dude came from Senegal through Guinea to Port Harcourt barely a week after that. Border screening has been surprisingly effective otherwise, and both Patient Zero cases were caught at point of entry, which helped massively in keeping that shit under control.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 23, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> For a general update on the situation in Europe and the US:
> 
> There are currently three confirmed Ebola patients in Europe (one in Norway, one in Germany and the Spanish nurse) and four confirmed Ebola patients in the US (the two nurses plus two people evacuated from Africa).





Alright, another update here. 

The Spanish nurse is now free of Ebola. The Norwegian MSF worker has also recovered and has being discharged. There is currently only one person in Europe with Ebola, an Ugandan doctor who is being treated in Germany at the University Hospital of Frankfurt at WHO's request.

The situation in the US has being getting better as well. The NBC News photojournalist Ashoka Mukpo has being declared Ebola-free and is now allowed to return to his home. One of the two American nurses who had tested positive for Ebola is now also Ebola-free.

That only leaves two cases in the US. One is the case of Nina Pham, the first nurse, who is currently being treated at the National Institutes of Health (NIH) in Bethesda, Maryland. The other one is an American WHO doctor who was evacuated from Africa (Sierra Leone) and is currently being treated at Emory University Hospital in Atlanta.

To sum up, there are now three Ebola patients outside of West Africa. One in Europe and two in the US.

The mortality rate, including people evacuated from Africa, is about 15% in the US and 40% in Europe. More specifically, 0% in Norway, UK and France, 50% in Germany and 65% in Spain.

That makes a total non-African mortality rate of 30%.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 23, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> Alright, another update here.
> 
> The Spanish nurse is now free of Ebola. The Norwegian MSF worker has also recovered and has being discharged. There is currently only one person in Europe with Ebola, an Ugandan doctor who is being treated in Germany at the University Hospital of Frankfurt at WHO's request.
> 
> ...



Good to hear!

Good news.


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 23, 2014)

In the history of Virology, no virus has ever mutated from blood-borne to airborne.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 23, 2014)

capcom made ebola 

im calling it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 23, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> In the history of Virology, no virus has ever mutated from blood-borne to airborne.



so basically if I stab someone..._don't_ have sex with the wound?


----------



## Blue (Oct 23, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> In the history of Virology, no virus has ever mutated from blood-borne to airborne.



That's not really true. Some Dutch dudes set out to induce mutation in a flu strain and it took them like 2 weeks to make it airborne, and their work was censored so it was probably pretty easy.
If you're talking naturally, you might be right. 

And Ebola hasn't either, of course.

But it can still be transmitted through air via droplets. I hope you're not still sticking to your delusion that it's bloodborne after what happened to those nurses in Texas?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 23, 2014)

What toro is saying is like saying whales suddenly change from ocean dwellers to land dwellers still maintaining their dietry habits and functions and keeping their same impressive size in little over a few generations, which doesn't happen in nature (in such a short space of time)

Basically Ebola becoming like the common cold is equivalent to a gibbon troop becoming human in less than 100 years or birds losing flight and become small dinosaurs in a similarly short time-frame... 

Plus, any such transformation would likely make it less virulent anyway.


----------



## NO (Oct 23, 2014)

*NYC Doctor gets Ebola*




> A doctor in New York City who recently returned from treating Ebola patients in Guinea tested positive for the Ebola virus Thursday, becoming the city?s first diagnosed case.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Enclave (Oct 23, 2014)

Ugh, ok, if you go to treat ebola patients?  Don't return until you've been away from the virus for lets say 2 months.  If you're still ebola free after that time?  Then you can return.

If that's unacceptable to you?  Then don't go to countries suffering from ebola outbreaks.


----------



## NO (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone who has direct contact with Ebola patients in Africa should be tested for negative before they even get to go on the flight back home.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 23, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> Anyone who has direct contact with Ebola patients in Africa should be tested for negative before they even get to go on the flight back home.



He probably was. You do not show any symptoms for a pretty long time and do test negative (and thus are not infecting people) during incubation.

A quarantine before return might be in order, though that would require quite substantial efforts.


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2014)

Fucking idiots...STOP VOLUNTEERING AND COMING HOME SO SOON.

I don't care about feels...fuck you.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 23, 2014)

if you volunteered in africa stay there
you are already infected
and dead


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 23, 2014)

> before returning to New York City on *Oct. 14*,


From the OP's article, this guy has apparently been back to NYC since the 14th!?

That's extremely alarming. Will try to read more about this. NYC is one of the most populated areas in the country; tracing who he had contact with would be a nightmare. I go there at least once a week also...


----------



## LesExit (Oct 23, 2014)

Only one state away....hm...is it true...are we all really gonna die?
heh...no I don't think so. Hopefully the guy gets better  
Sucks the disease doesn't show up very fast. Those doctors are doing a great think helping people!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 23, 2014)

fucking idiot

wait out the fucking incubation period before bringing your diseased ass home


----------



## Sablés (Oct 23, 2014)

Never underestimate human stupidity.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 23, 2014)

and this guy has a medical license.

/sigh


----------



## Jagger (Oct 23, 2014)

How are we supposed to remain perfectly calm when idiots believe it's okay to go back to their countries after being in contact with diseased persons. 

Edit: I am not saying we should treat the disease as capable of wiping out entire countries, but maintain a tight security system.


----------



## Luke (Oct 23, 2014)

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 23, 2014)

Myself and others keep saying it, stop travel to and from those countries, but there is too much opposition in the way, based off feels rather than medical science.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 23, 2014)

Fucking morons. You've got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 23, 2014)

What a fucking dickhead 

Wait out the incubation period then test for negative.

This guy caught the earliest flight back to one of the most densely populated states.


----------



## Blue (Oct 23, 2014)

Ebola isn't infectious until it's symptomatic.

Anotherwords no fever, no problem.


----------



## Solar (Oct 23, 2014)

This must be the guy who started spreading it in Brownsville.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 24, 2014)

He didn't think it got breached huh?   So he just assumed everything was all well and good despite knowing how dangerous this disease is?

Well look at how well that turned out for you, and everyone else.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Ugh, ok, if you go to treat ebola patients?  Don't return until you've been away from the virus for lets say 2 months.  If you're still ebola free after that time?  Then you can return.
> 
> If that's unacceptable to you?  Then don't go to countries suffering from ebola outbreaks.


But then less people will go there. At the rate that nurses are currently getting it, the west is less likely to get infected from returning nurses and more likely to get infected if the disease continues growing exponentially. Stopping that will require health workers in Africa.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 24, 2014)

So I'm reading about the NYC patient (doctor). It's hilarious that a country's strippers and pornstars have much better health management and monitoring than fucking ebola-treating personnel.

I wonder if the virus actively persuades the carrier to go into crowded, public places. It's not unheard of for a virus to "mind control" the victim.

Also, what the fuck. You can't go anywhere with a bottle of shampoo because terrorism, get 1mg of coke sprayed on an airport on you and you're in jail within an hour, but treating ebola? Go ahead sir, have a safe flight to another part of the planet.


Blue said:


> Ebola isn't infectious until it's symptomatic.
> 
> Anotherwords no fever, no problem.


That's not true. However the chances are really low indeed. The viral load is very low at the start, and it spreads only via fluids. 

Like that doctor guy who went ebowling. Even if he sweated a ton on that ball of his, even if you used the ball right after he did, you'd have to have an open cut on your hand to get infected, or you'd have to lick the sweat off your hand. Or eat some fries without washing your hands earlier. Tl;dr basic hygiene prevents infection. 

//HbS


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 24, 2014)

NYC - Ebola - this ain't gonna end well. 

In other news, Mali had its first case as well... A little girl from one of the infected countries who was brought there recently tested positive.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 24, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> NYC - Ebola - this ain't gonna end well.
> 
> In other news, Mali had its first case as well... A little girl from one of the infected countries who was brought there recently tested positive.



Fantastic

Mo' 'bola
Mo' problems


----------



## Jagger (Oct 24, 2014)

If what I heard is true, our president asked Ebola-infected countries to send their patients in here so our health system could treat them.

Jesus Christ, get them away from here.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2014)

Choa said:


> What a fucking dickhead
> 
> Wait out the incubation period then test for negative.
> 
> This guy caught the earliest flight back to one of the most densely populated states.



He didn't want to die :x

gg


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> That's not true. However the chances are really low indeed. The viral load is very low at the start, and it spreads only via fluids.
> 
> Like that doctor guy who went ebowling. Even if he sweated a ton on that ball of his, even if you used the ball right after he did, you'd have to have an open cut on your hand to get infected, or you'd have to lick the sweat off your hand. Or eat some fries without washing your hands earlier. Tl;dr basic hygiene prevents infection.
> 
> //HbS



I'm not going to be Toroxus and quote you my (extensive) amount of education on the subject, which in my case isn't even fake, but I've never heard of an asymptomatic ebola patient transmitting the virus.


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2014)

God-fucking dammit. AGAIN!? Wait for the test results before you got back home for fuck sake.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 24, 2014)

Blue said:


> I'm not going to be Toroxus and quote you my (extensive) amount of education on the subject, which in my case isn't even fake, but I've never heard of an asymptomatic ebola patient transmitting the virus.


Mostly because basic hygiene is common. It's not impossible, though. Just very unlikely. There was one guy who infected 4 members of his family, but they lived all together in a tiny flat for around a week, maybe 8 days. 

The SO of NYC doctor is also being quaranteened, but they don't know if she's infected (yet).

//HbS


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 24, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> NYC - Ebola - this ain't gonna end well.
> 
> In other news, Mali had its first case as well... A little girl from one of the infected countries who was brought there recently tested positive.



That's like the start of every virus movie. 

Except for the ones that don't.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3VhiR-MW2lM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 25, 2014)

Ah Ebola I remember those times

They were hilarious 

Mother Nature fails yet again to kill humanity with a new disease.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 26, 2014)

> New York (CNN) -- A nurse under mandatory quarantine in New Jersey after caring for Ebola patients in Sierra Leone has blasted more stringent state policies for dealing with health care workers returning from West Africa, saying the change could lead to medical professionals being treated like "criminals and prisoners."
> 
> In a first-person account in The Dallas Morning News, Kaci Hickox wrote that she was ordered placed in quarantine at a hospital, where she has now tested negative in two tests for Ebola. Still, hospital officials told her she must remain under quarantine for 21 days.
> 
> ...





I say the bitch can shut the fuck up and deal with it, she should know better and see that this is based off sound medical science.


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 27, 2014)

I am going to step on a soap box here say I think it funny as hell that all of the pro-liberty anti-government control people have flipped their shit about Ebola. 

Any kind of claim of personal liberty for individuals is thrown out the window, or private market solutions ignored. 

It's government intervention and the suspension of individuals rights. 

It is refreshing to know how thin this rhetoric really is.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 29, 2014)

Well the nurse is trying to challenge the quarantine and is not going to abide by it. See this is the issue we face, feels get in the way of logic, and the fact she thinks so highly of herself that she is willing to potentially endanger others in the name of personal liberty is sickening.


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Well the nurse is trying to challenge the quarantine and is not going to abide by it. See this is the issue we face, feels get in the way of logic, and the fact she thinks so highly of herself that she is willing to potentially endanger others in the name of personal liberty is sickening.



We Africans now


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2014)

I love you, Ebola-chan!


----------



## Saishin (Oct 30, 2014)

> *Uproar over US troops' Ebola quarantine in Italy*
> 
> The decision to put a dozen American soldiers returning from Liberia into quarantine for Ebola at their base near Venice rather than in the United States sparked controversy in Italy on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 30, 2014)

If and when it gets to America. Since  America is full of babbling tough talking retards, they'll be a second Apartheid.


----------



## Blue (Oct 30, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> If and when it gets to America. Since  America is full of babbling tough talking retards, they'll be a second Apartheid.



This    guy


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 30, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> If and when it gets to America. Since  America is full of babbling tough talking retards, they'll be a second Apartheid.



I don't know where you have been but its already here and we already have people bitching about their personal freedoms being violated because they have to be quarantined, Its like they forgot about how diseases work and one of the best methods to preventing its spread. 

And LOL @Italty, they can shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 30, 2014)

Its not here until it kills a significant amount of people.
I know about the other cases but I just feel that when it becomes a problem in the states they'll be some racist feelings growing in our population.

Thank you for the neg without asking me to explain myself you gunjumper.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2014)

The "personal freedom violations over quarantine" argument is a shaky one at best.


----------



## Izaya (Oct 30, 2014)

Ebola Junko Chan~ 


Serious post below

*Spoiler*: __ 



In all seriousness this shit is whack and it better not hit Washington  
So far only 1 person died and the rest lived so i'm not as worried as I was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 30, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> I love you, Ebola-chan!





Izaya said:


> Ebola Junko Chan~
> 
> 
> ]



They stand no chance against Injection Fairy Lily.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 30, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> Its not here until it kills a significant amount of people.
> I know about the other cases but I just feel that when it becomes a problem in the states they'll be some racist feelings growing in our population.
> 
> Thank you for the neg without asking me to explain myself you gunjumper.



I did not neg you smart one  Though I can if you want  Who is the gun jumper now? 





> (CNN) -- *Negotiations over where a Maine nurse can be allowed to go have failed, Gov. Paul LePage said Thursday, and he's going to "exercise the full extent of his authority" to keep Kaci Hickox away from public places.
> *
> The state is now saying it doesn't want to confine Hickox, who recently returned to the United States after treating Ebola patients in Sierra Leone with the organization Doctors Without Borders.
> 
> ...



It looks like common sense will prevail, assuming Maine actually does use all its authority to keep this cunt isolated.


----------



## Juda (Oct 30, 2014)

*Ebola outbreak: Sierra Leone angry at Australia visa ban*





> Sierra Leone has condemned Australia's decision to suspend entry visas for people from Ebola-affected countries in West Africa as "counterproductive" and "discriminatory".
> 
> The move has also been criticised by Amnesty International.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-29809863


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 30, 2014)

More common sense from the Ozzies, well done on them.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 30, 2014)

> *North Korea to quarantine all foreigners because of Ebola fears*​
> _Pyongyang says foreign nationals will be put under medical observation for 21 days regardless of country or region of origin_
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/30/north-korea-quarantine-foreigners-ebola


It's good to see that both Australia and NK look at problems from a realistic perspective and protect their national interests in a pragmatic way. /sarcasm


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 30, 2014)

north korea quarantines all visitors anyway

who do they think they're fooling?

anyway yeah visa bans, stop the boats, we're full, etc.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 30, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/30/north-korea-quarantine-foreigners-ebola
> 
> 
> It's good to see that both Australia and NK look at problems from a realistic perspective and protect their national interests in a pragmatic way. /sarcasm



The Ozzies are doing it right, feelings will only hurt and put people at risk when they did not need to be, as for NK they are being silly since I doubt Africans and western aide workers are going to go there, and as someone else stated, they sort their visitors anyway.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 31, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> The Ozzies are doing it right, feelings will only hurt and put people at risk when they did not need to be, *as for NK they are being silly* since I doubt Africans and western aide workers are going to go there, and as someone else stated, they sort their visitors anyway.



Australia is the one taking decisions based on feelings here actually. Ofc Sierra Leone might also use some emotion-based arguments such as calling the ban "discriminatory" and stuff like that but the fact remains that the sole thing that this ban will achieve is hinder a bit the efforts against the epidemic.

This is more of a constant state NK is in.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 31, 2014)

LolNorthKorea.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 31, 2014)

Well common sense does not prevail in Maine as a judge has ruled that the nurse does not need quarantine.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn, it seems LePage won't be getting these precious votes he hoped for in the midterm elections.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 31, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> Its not here until it kills a significant amount of people.



Uh...lolwut?


----------



## Oceania (Oct 31, 2014)

I firmly believe that people that go volunteer or help in anyway in the areas in Africa where ebola is present or your working directly with people who are infected. You must be quarantined no exceptions for whatever how long it takes to determine if you are clear or not. I mean people go and help then realize "oh shit, I could get infected and they don't have the medical tech to help me." then they jump on a plane to get back here and possibly infecting 100s of other people. So yeah I don't think 1 person is worth 100s of people. You know the risk you take when you go over there, accept it and deal with it. Your selflessness could end up killing countless amount of people.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oceania said:


> I firmly believe that people that go volunteer or help in anyway in the areas in Africa where ebola is present or your working directly with people who are infected. You must be quarantined no exceptions for whatever how long it takes to determine if you are clear or not. I mean people go and help then realize "oh shit, I could get infected and they don't have the medical tech to help me." then they jump on a plane to get back here and possibly infecting 100s of other people. So yeah I don't think 1 person is worth 100s of people. You know the risk you take when you go over there, accept it and deal with it. Your selflessness could end up killing countless amount of people.



Again, you don't want to dissuade people from going into africa to fight this epidemic. At the rate nurses are getting ill, that is not going to cause any kind of western epidemic, the exponential growth of the disease in Africa might do.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 31, 2014)

Your missing the point, the goal is to keep Ebola confined to Africa, not allow it to spread outside of the continent, allowing free travel to and from is silly and violates the principles of quarantine, and honestly if people are unwilling to be smart then they have no business going over their to help in the first place, diseases do not give any fucks about personal "freedumbs" and those in this case work to the diseases advantage by giving a greater chance to spread.

If the threat quarantine keep naive wankers from heading to Africa to help, then that is a _good_ thing.



Also Canada is taking the smart approach by refusing to process Visas from the infected countries, the US and the rest of the world needs to take a hint.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> Your missing the point, the goal is to keep Ebola confined to Africa, not allow it to spread outside of the continent, allowing free travel to and from is silly and violates the principles of quarantine, and honestly if people are unwilling to be smart then they have no business going over their to help in the first place, diseases do not give any fucks about personal "freedumbs" and those in this case work to the diseases advantage by giving a greater chance to spread.
> 
> If the threat quarantine keep naive wankers from heading to Africa to help, then that is a _good_ thing.
> 
> ...



But nurses have been going back and forth from there for a while without getting anyone (or may people, at least) in the west infected. The number of nurses going back and forth is not going to increase substantially, so the threat will not increase. However, if the disease continues to grow exponentially in africa, the threat from other channels will increase, by a lot.  Therefore, the best approach is to do everything possible to make sure the disease doesn't continue to grow exponentially in africa.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Nov 1, 2014)

Do you remember Mali's first confirmed Ebola case? Well that little girl died. Mauritania shut its borders with Mali.


----------



## Blue (Nov 1, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> Do you remember Mali's first confirmed Ebola case? Well that little girl died. Mauritania shut its borders with Mali.



She died like 2 minutes after that was reported. Problem was she was bleeding and shit all over the bus she used to get back.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 1, 2014)

I mean don't get me wrong, I'm all for people going over to help. Just understand what your getting into, understand that there isn't the hospitals there to help you if you become infected. Understand if you get infected and you run jump on a plane back here to get help, your potentially infecting other people. In regards to that bitch nurse in Maine, Yeah I think anyone going to help and coming back *SHOULD* be quarantined for however long it takes to see if your clean. I don't care if your think your fine, it should be mandatory.


----------



## Blue (Nov 1, 2014)

I agree. 

The chances that someone with Ebola will infect anyone before they become symptomatic and are isolated are very low, but why take chances when all it is is sitting your stupid ass at home for 3 weeks?

That's not a huge deal. That's 3 weeks of Netflix while you don't freak out entire regions of people and risk becoming a modern day Typhoid Mary.

I suspect this nurse just wanted her 15 minutes of fame, in which case I'm impressed and godspeed to her.

But if she's actually being this big a stupid cunt just because she didn't want to hang out for 3 weeks? 
She should be shot.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 1, 2014)

I swear i would beat the shit out of the people who spread panic with this stupid ebola shit.

People cant grow the fuck up....


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I swear i would beat the shit out of the people who spread panic with this stupid ebola shit.
> 
> People cant grow the fuck up....



Yes they can, and they can follow proper medical procedure and common sense by quarantining themselves instead of making a big fuss over personal "freedumbs" Or better yet stay over in the region they were going to help and further minimize any potential risks of Ebola leaving the continent.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Blue said:


> I agree.
> 
> The chances that someone with Ebola will infect anyone before they become symptomatic and are isolated are very low, but why take chances when all it is is sitting your stupid ass at home for 3 weeks?
> 
> ...



She wasn't being held at home. She was being held in a tent in the parking lot of a hospital.
With no heating.
And no clothes except a paper hospital gown.
And no bathing facilities.
And a bucket for a toilet.


----------



## Chelydra (Nov 1, 2014)

Tough cookies, deal with it, or don't comeback at all, or at least until the outbreak is contained enough and they get tested over there.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Nov 1, 2014)

New Jersey has a mandatory quarantine policy. That nurse arrived at the Newark Liberty International Airport in New Jersey and a thermometer showed that she had fever. She was taken into quarantine (which was basically what jetwaterluffy1 described above) but it turned out that she didn't have fever after all and she tested negative for Ebola. She was released after a couple of days and was moved to Maine. The rules there are more lax. Only the temperature reporting is mandatory, the quarantine is voluntary and in-home. The nurse decided not to comply with the in-home quarantine and the Governor tried to enforce the quarantine and make it mandatory. The nurse won the case though since the court decided that a mandatory quarantine while she showed no symptoms is against the law.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> New Jersey has a mandatory quarantine policy. That nurse arrived at the Newark Liberty International Airport in New Jersey and a thermometer showed that she had fever. She was taken into quarantine (which was basically what jetwaterluffy1 described above) but it turned out that she didn't have fever after all and she tested negative for Ebola. She was released after a couple of days and was moved to Maine. The rules there are more lax. Only the temperature reporting is mandatory, the quarantine is voluntary and in-home. The nurse decided not to comply with the in-home quarantine and the Governor tried to enforce the quarantine and make it mandatory. The nurse won the case though since the court decided that a mandatory quarantine while she showed no symptoms is against the law.



Seems I'm out out date. Although it's human nature to still be annoyed afterward, and from what I have now read, she didn't actually break the quarantine because it allows for exercising outside.


----------

